# What is the attitude about knitting outside of the US?



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age. 
Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist. 
sigh


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

It has its ups and downs. Whne first I started taking my knitting or crochet projects with me when out and about I got some weird looks - mind you, I was about 12 at the time  

Now it has become accepted and two days ago, whilst knitting on the bus coming home, I got into a conversation with a 10 year old girl and her mother. The mother proudly told me about some animals the girl had made and the girl and I discussed various means of decreasing ... This is here in the UK


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

You knit and walk at the same time? Are you walking on a treadmill? Im not sure I could do that, I tried walking and reading and that got kind of dangerous. Course maybe Im just clumsy! :roll:



jgarrett28 said:


> MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!


I actually told them that many people knit while walking, but he was still not impressed.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

mimsey said:


> It has its ups and downs. Whne first I started taking my knitting or crochet projects with me when out and about I got some weird looks - mind you, I was about 12 at the time
> 
> Now it has become accepted and two days ago, whilst knitting on the bus coming home, I got into a conversation with a 10 year old girl and her mother. The mother proudly told me about some animals the girl had made and the girl and I discussed various means of decreasing ... This is here in the UK


I was hoping that thinking that knitting was for old women was just a stupid American thing. Really - how does a person suddenly become an expert knitter in their old age? Age certainly has not made me any better at it


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Yes I really think that people think of knitting as an old person's "thing". I am 72 and am the oldest person in my knitting group. The average age is about 45. I don't just knit, I read walk, socialise and have fun. The knitting brings out my creative side and I find it very relazxing.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Rossi said:


> Yes I really think that people think of knitting as an old person's "thing". I am 72 and am the oldest person in my knitting group. The average age is about 45. I don't just knit, I read walk, socialise and have fun. The knitting brings out my creative side and I find it very relazxing.


It is creative as well as relaxing. But I suppose it's more common to sit about in the evening watching the TV doing nothing with one's hands - but ready to leap up to get the man his beer.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Plague said:


> jgarrett28 said:
> 
> 
> > MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!
> ...


Why do you need to impress this ignorant man? I never cared if some Igmo didn't get my knitting. Why should I? Does your friend need her husband's permission to learn a new skill she might enjoy? I feel sad that she is living so under his shadow. Very controlling... I could never live like that.

My daughter (in her early twenties) loves to knit, and even my son, when he was just 11, learned to knit. He enjoyed the relaxing, meditative pleasure of creating his own hats with his hands.

We _all_ know it's not an "old lady" thing. We don't even need to respond to that.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

mavisb said:


> A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.


People are learning it's not a dying art I think. When I knit in public I get a lot of strange looks, but lots of nods and smiles too and quite a few children are curious as well. 
One mother told me her 6-7 yr old had just asked her if she would teach her to knit. Then they walked past our knit and natter group, I think the mother nearly fell over. She seemed to think it was meant to be and now felt she must teach or get her daughter taught to knit.. 
Like your hubby Mavisb, mine says why aren't you knitting when he sees me on the computer at night.. lol.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

An older woman in our knitting group tells of her husband's dislike of her knitting. He used to get very angry when she would be knitting right in the same room with him; she was paying too much attention to the knitting and not enough to him! He died after a long illness (15 yrs.), during which she worked, cared for him hand and foot, and knitted when she could. Now, she attends knitting meetings and spends much of every day knitting. 

My husband might prefer I not spend so much time knitting (or on KP!), but knitting has seniority over him in my life.

I began knitting in public at age 8. I just ignored/ignore the ignoramuses' quips and derogatory remarks. It does no good to answer back. The kids that seem interested in learning, I hand them the needles and let them try it; I can always rip out and re-knit, and the kid might become infected with a desire to play with yarn!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Some men are the pits. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Redwilley (Dec 19, 2011)

I was knitting my latest project and watching "Knit and Crochet Today" when my husband walked into the living room. Usually he's pretty good and doesn't care that I knit; he even wears some of the things I make him. However, on this day he said in a very exasperated voice "A knitting show? What are you, 90?"

We are both in our thirties and I was knitting before I met him. He should be so lucky, I guess. I would be one heck of a cougar if I were in my 90's.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Redwilley said:


> I was knitting my latest project and watching "Knit and Crochet Today" when my husband walked into the living room. Usually he's pretty good and doesn't care that I knit; he even wears some of the things I make him. However, on this day he said in a very exasperated voice "A knitting show? What are you, 90?"
> 
> We are both in our thirties and I was knitting before I met him. He should be so lucky, I guess. I would be one heck of a cougar if I were in my 90's.


Don't men watch shows involving tools, balls, motors? This Old House, etc. They seem to thrive on watching football, baseball, bowling, car racing, horse racing, etc. ad nauseum!

I just wish one of the stations I can get would broadcast _any_ knitting show! I can't even access them online.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

mavisb said:


> A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.


Knitting is not regarded as an woman's thing here in Perth. There is a dedicated group of knitter, all of them young, who meet on a regular basis in local hotels, coffee lounges, and so forth and they have the most wonderful ideas. If you check on Ravelry you will see them exchanging ideas back and forth. Some of these young ladies are extremely well educated and many of them are only in their early 20's. The Willetton library also has a knitting group that meets regularly in the library, much like the book club meetings.

Our Swan View show is coming up shortly and I know who is going to win the knitting section, and she will be a young lady. The knitters who display are all young. Two of the ladies who will win prizes at the Perth Royal Show are a little older, they are in their 50's, but neither could be classified as an old woman.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


I would say her husband is an ass.


----------



## Jeannie13 (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my first post and am in my early sixties. I belong to a knitters group in Kiama Australia and we are varying ages, including one very talented male. I learnt to knit in my early teens and my father taught my sisters and I to crochet when he decided he wanted a crocheted blanket. I use knitting to relax and always have something on the go.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jeannie13 said:


> This is my first post and am in my early sixties. I belong to a knitters group in Kiama Australia and we are varying ages, including one very talented male. I learnt to knit in my early teens and my father taught my sisters and I to crochet when he decided he wanted a crocheted blanket. I use knitting to relax and always have something on the go.


Welcome Jeannie13! I hope you enjoy this forum.


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> An older woman in our knitting group tells of her husband's dislike of her knitting. He used to get very angry when she would be knitting right in the same room with him; she was paying too much attention to the knitting and not enough to him! He died after a long illness (15 yrs.), during which she worked, cared for him hand and foot, and knitted when she could. Now, she attends knitting meetings and spends much of every day knitting.
> 
> My husband might prefer I not spend so much time knitting (or on KP!), but knitting has seniority over him in my life.
> Jessica-Jean I wish that I lived near you because you rock!!!!
> I began knitting in public at age 8. I just ignored/ignore the ignoramuses' quips and derogatory remarks. It does no good to answer back. The kids that seem interested in learning, I hand them the needles and let them try it; I can always rip out and re-knit, and the kid might become infected with a desire to play with yarn!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

jlschulke said:


> Plague said:
> 
> 
> > My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> ...


Come to think of it.....

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel so much better with my knitting people !


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

I was in my LYS the other day talking to the owner she was telling me she has customers of all different ages, the local primary school and some of the high schools have knitting clubs.There are lots of groups off all ages that meet in lots of different places. Maybe because you tend to sit to knit most people do it in the comfort of there own homes so you don't see it in public as much. Besides all of this I don't see why in the space of a day you can't get a little exercise and knit....


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

Knitting in Sydney has taken off. Groups meet in pubs for a 'knit in night'. Lots of 'stitch and bitch'groups. Many of the very techy young ones love knitting. Apparently patternwork is like programming.

Indices


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Interesting topic - but then culture always is. 
I have lived in 5 Australian states and I would say that Yes the overall culture is - it is an old lady thing. But before other Aussies jump on me - I also say that there are many people - of any gender and age busily knitting away everywhere I have lived and happily doing so! So usually accepted locally or in family but "in general speak" takes a turn.
Cartoons of "old age women" usually include - hair in a bun, glasses, crafted shawl, long dress, walking stick/wheelchair and often sitting knitting by the fireplace with a cat nearby!
Obvious to me I have a lot of things to change to fit the caricature and not that long to do it !! 
Culture often has to die out - not easily changed - but we are doing our bit by knitting publicly in our groups.
PS My own adult children knit/crochet and my grandson is learning at his school, where they all learn in Grade 1/2. He loves it and is very proud of his work - as are we.


----------



## piscesangel1978 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm Australian, 34 and have knitted for som time as does my 30 yo sister and others o know. I certainly don't think that's the view of knitting from my personal opinion. I crochet also which I know many doing it. Maybe you've run into some misinformed people!!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

My husband is the same way about my craft shows, he always say that they are boring I am forty plus. I tell him that I do not see how he could watch Nascar and tennis now that is boring. No offense to Nascar fans.


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

Plague said:


> Rossi said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I really think that people think of knitting as an old person's "thing". I am 72 and am the oldest person in my knitting group. The average age is about 45. I don't just knit, I read walk, socialise and have fun. The knitting brings out my creative side and I find it very relazxing.
> ...


Well my husband would just get very thirsty if he expected me to leap up at his command.


----------



## Sheralynn (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm 26 and thd youngest in the knitting group I go to when work allows but most of them are in their thirties. It is seen as an old lady thing in south africa but I think that's changing (slowly!). I learned at about 7 to knit and crochet from my gran who was thrilled because my mom and both aunts were not interested. I stopped after she died and only picked it up again about 3 years ago. My LYS collects baby sweaters, blankets and hats for a local charity and a local school bought circular looms and the schoolkids make hats to donate during their art classes. On the family front, my aunt recently asked me to teach her so picture gran rolling in her grave in astonishment!


----------



## elizabethnels (Sep 1, 2012)

No one should take this kind of talk lying down, not even from one's near and dear! I just point out to these unpleasant ignoramusses (politely, of course) that there is nothing specifically male or female or age-related about a craft involving fiber and sticks and resulting in a woven fabric that can be used by human beings! In fact, knitting was long the occupation of males until the introduction of greater "leisure" time for females with the introduction of labor saving devices in the 19th century and the great advances in interior illumination! That will stop them in their tracks!

And by the way, at least in the US, yarncrafting is, if anything, bigger with the younger set than with those of more "mature" years! My daughter (25) knits far better than I, and my son wants to learn too. Honestly, when I go to my favorite LYS's, I feel my age among all the young 'uns surrounding me. Any doubts? Check out the bazillions of knit/crochet blogs, websites, etc.---ALL young and hip!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

I am from India and my children love my knitted goodies. I suffer from myasthenia gravis. My husband says I amm straining myself by knitting, but I find it relaxing. I feel my hubby is jealous!


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I live in Wales UK. Plenty of sheep here. There is a big following in knitting, and spinning the yarn from the fleece. There are plenty of courses to learn spinning. I walked past a Starbucks in Cardiff and there was a group of women ( about 10 ) they were proudly sitting in the large window with there coffee and they were all knitting socks. The ages were 18 to about 25. Funny but it was seeing them that got me back into knitting again as I had not done any for about 10 years.


----------



## pinkladydew (Oct 21, 2011)

OK so when the world as we know it changes, and there is no wal-mart to go buy your winter coat .......who's gonna be warm? Hummm?? That's right..., KNITTERS and their loved ones!!!!!!
.....lol


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

mavisb said:


> A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.


20 odd years ago in the UK at the company where I was working, the young women all got into the knitting thing. One girl brought in her knitting ( she was very good at it) and before you know it, we were all knitting. Any time the work splumped and we had to wait for more dealing chits to enter into the computer we would get our knitting out. The management did not mind us doing this as our work was very sporadic depending on what the finance markets were doing. They also knew that if the mainframe computer crashed and lost all our work, we had on many occasions stayed till 9pm at night to re-enter all the days dealing chits, proof and verify them before we could go home as all the deals done for the day by the brokers had to be entered into the computer the same day. I worked at a money brokers. Knitting seems to come in and out of 'fashion'. When it is not the current craze, it does appear to be seen as something for mums knitting for babies or as a pursuit for older ladies. My mum used to knit all our jumpers when we were kids and knitted my brothers school jumpers for him when he went to comprehensive school aged 11 and up. Most of the mums did the same as school uniforms were expensive to buy and at least they could save by knitting the jumpers. I think today's single young women seem to be too busy getting out and getting drunk if you watch the news. Perhaps they would be better off knitting rather than making a show of themselves and rotting their livers with alcohol. I know not all the young women are like that, but seems that todays teens and early twenties both in Australia and the UK seem to be quite self destructive. Probably just opened up a whole can of worms re young people today, but the news is very worrying in regard to todays young'uns and how much booze they seem to consume.


----------



## smurf41 (Apr 22, 2012)

I live in the uk and I have been knitting since the age 10 and I have taught my 10 year old grandaughter and she loves it it is not as popular as it used to be but alot of my friends knit
jean xx


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

I was taught at school to knit.That was over 61 years ago.I have knitted ever since.My 3 children had loads of jumpers and cardigans which was a great help in the winter when you couldn't get washing dry.No dryers back in the 50s and 60s.Couldn't afford one anyway.When i used to go to work i would knit on the underground.Nobody took any notice.Barbara


----------



## Junec (Jun 13, 2012)

There seem to be two 'levels' here in the UK, a lot of people see knitting as a fashion thing where you can make individual items that can't be bought in shops. I think Kaffe Fasset was largely responsible for making this aspect of knitting popular. Then there is the 'normal' (if there is such a thing) knitter like myself who knit for friends and family because they enjoy it. Cartoons of grandmas nearly always show them in a rocking chair with their knitting! 

Although I was taught to knit at school and by an auntie when I was 8 I only seriously got into it when I was pregnant with my first son - I knitted so much that my husband said I reminded him of Madame Defarge knitting at the steps of the guillotine, but as he was an artist and also loved messing about with classic cars, he appreciated that this was my hobby and never minded if I knitted in the car, while watching TV or while reading a book. These days I knit and crochet for the grandchildren.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Many of the younger knitters turn out work that can only be admired, both in style and colour work. They are not afraid to try different designs and adapt them to suit their own trends. I honestly think they are craftier than we were at their age. They do not just follow a pattern but will also adapt a pattern or even write their own patterns as they go along. We oldies can be satisfied that the knitting baton has been handed safely to younger hands.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Tell him to get over himself.better to knit,than to be running about,without him.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was four years old. I used to knit at school and taught lots of others to knit. I have never encountered any sort of criticism. Most people say "I wish I could do that".


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

smurf41 said:


> I live in the uk and I have been knitting since the age 10 and I have taught my 10 year old grandaughter and she loves it it is not as popular as it used to be but alot of my friends knit
> jean xx


I think also that the influx of very cheap goods from China and the like, means that clothes can be bought so much cheaper that sometimes it is cheaper to buy clothes than to knit your own. Years ago, that certainly was not the case and knitting was a necessity for anyone who was not well off to keep their kids clothed. Dressmaking was probably more popular back then too for similar reasons. If more people learned to knit it would keep a lot of us out of mischief! We would certainly be learning a useful skill and would all be far more relaxed as a by product!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My husband likes that I have really got back into knitting again, big time. I think he is fascinated to watch how a ball of yarn and a pair of needles unite before his eyes to become a pair of socks, shawl or whatever. 
There is a place for both knitting and exercise in one's life, regardless of age. It's a shame that that husband couldn't see that in its own way, knitting is an exercise, helping the mind stay young and alert. I am 67 now and have been knitting since I was 7, and I have been jazzercising since I was 50 and still do it, with no intention of stopping until my body won't cooperate.

I think if I ran into someone like that I would say that knitting is a form of exercise too, (not just for the hands), but to keep the mind active too. Not just that, but it is fun too and in our busy daily lives an anti-stressor too. Just so many plusses to being able to knit. 
Sue


Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


----------



## Stitchingnut (Jul 3, 2011)

My X hated that I had ANY kind of hobby to do other than what he was doing. Even hated me reading in the same room when a ball game was on. He yelled at me "I want to go out drinking & dancing and you ... you CROCHET!" I laughed at him and thought "How evil of me." Well I've since learned how to knit and do it ALL the time but my new husband (of 13 yrs) doesn't mind at all. He says, "At least I know where you are (smiling) right next to me." "And besides, "You have something to show when you're finished with something. I like that." He does remind me to get up and move around so that I'm not sitting too long. I simply can't knit & walk or ride a stationary bike at the same time. I find myself knitting and my feet stop moving automaticlly. LOL, I'm old now but started crocheting at 18 and knitting at 24, put it down & relearned at 50. I hope your friend doesn't listen to her husband & learns to knit anyway ... even just for herself.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

When my son was in grade 5, they were taught to knit a scarf and they all loved it.


----------



## ckgk (Sep 1, 2012)

I am from England I started knitting at school as I got older I used to knit for my children and for their children (grandchildren) and I found it got to a stage where Knitting went out of Fashion and was told they didnt like hand knitted things anymore but I now have a Great Grandson and low and behold my granddaughter loves knitted jumpers and cardigans and is so pleased that I have started knitting for her son I love doing Aran patterns and she is so impressed that I can do this but does not have the urge to knit herself I did try to show them when they were small but again got told it wasnt fashionable but they all wish they had listened to grandma but the excuse now is we dont have time. I cant knit large items as have arthritis in my hands but still. It is lovely seeing my granddaughter saying my grandma knitted his jacket it makes all worthwhile.


----------



## hollysgran (Jun 17, 2012)

I was taught to knit by my mother at a very young age. She was a prolific knitter. Not always successful as I remember the swimming costume she knit for me. I knitted jumpers and cardigans for my children, myself and my husband and it did save money. Hubby used to complain sometimes about the clack of the needles but now as he is deaf that is not a problem. A young friend of mine said that she would like to learn but her mum doesn't knit so she would join a knitting circle but they all seem to be when she is at school. She has just got her GCSE results and has 7 Astars. So she shouldn't have too much trouble learning to knit. Not that you don't need some intelligence to read patterns as some can be really complicated.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

My knitting group does water aerobics together. We meet once a week afterwards to knit and kibitz. Because we are all retired, our ages go from fifty to mid eighties. However at knitting conventions, like stitches, we see both men and women of all ages. I took a class and a high school boy sat next to me. He proudly showed me some of his Lacey shawls and was looking forward to wearing them in the fashion show. If the class hadn't started, he would still be talking. Lol. 

I personally view my knitting as a great mental health boost. My mom had some gradual senility, not remembering much at the end and I think the knitting is like brain aerobics for me. It forces me to solve problems.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Stitchingnut said:


> My X hated that I had ANY kind of hobby to do other than what he was doing. Even hated me reading in the same room when a ball game was on. He yelled at me "I want to go out drinking & dancing and you ... you CROCHET!" I laughed at him and thought "How evil of me." Well I've since learned how to knit and do it ALL the time but my new husband (of 13 yrs) doesn't mind at all. He says, "At least I know where you are (smiling) right next to me." "And besides, "You have something to show when you're finished with something. I like that." He does remind me to get up and move around so that I'm not sitting too long. I simply can't knit & walk or ride a stationary bike at the same time. I find myself knitting and my feet stop moving automaticlly. LOL, I'm old now but started crocheting at 18 and knitting at 24, put it down & relearned at 50. I hope your friend doesn't listen to her husband & learns to knit anyway ... even just for herself.


Sounds like your new hubbie has the right idea. My hubbie is happy if I have any hobbies and we both recognise the need for an interest that is our own. He loves looking at stock exchange stuff on the internet, doing Sudoku, playing chess - all if which I am happy for him to do but would die of boredom if I had to do it myself - and he encourages me to have my own hobbies - like my knitting and furniture makeovers. I am currently trying to learn crochet and he is happy with that too. We enjoy each others company but we are not joined at the hip and have our own interests too. This keeps life more interesting. Sounds like you are much better of with your new hubbie!

:thumbup:


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

Knitting in some form has been practised in the UK for over 2000 years so it seems unlikely to go out of use now. What has changed has been opinions of knitting. During the 16th and 17th centuries only the lower classes knitted, although their products were in use even in royal circles. In the following two centuries it was rather regarded as only for elderly women, but the wars in late l9th. and 20th. centuries re-established knitting throughout most classes (charity and for the troops' comforts spread the practice). Since then the upper classes were not knitters, and mostly for older women followed the craft, but now it is widely in vogue, even couturiers designing for it. Knitting is now done by both sexes but more regarded as an occupation for the home or amongst friends, knitting in public being classed as rather antisocial, as are other 
fidgety activities - not as non-U as mobile 'phones though!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

It's not only 'What is wrong with knitting?' but also 'What is wrong with being an old woman?'
I don't feel the need to apologise or explain about either! 

Of course when you are an old woman - I'm 67 - you seem to become invisible, but that is fun. There's so much to observe without seeming nosy!

Also old women come in all shapes and sizes; some are ill and some are well; active and lazy (me); fat and thin (no comment); family-oriented or independent. So many more differences!

Just enjoy who you are, and if others think differently, then they're out of step!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Knitting mermaid said:


> My knitting group does water aerobics together. We meet once a week afterwards to knit and kibitz. Because we are all retired, our ages go from fifty to mid eighties. However at knitting conventions, like stitches, we see both men and women of all ages. I took a class and a high school boy sat next to me. He proudly showed me some of his Lacey shawls and was looking forward to wearing them in the fashion show. If the class hadn't started, he would still be talking. Lol.
> 
> I personally view my knitting as a great mental health boost. My mom had some gradual senility, not remembering much at the end and I think the knitting is like brain aerobics for me. It forces me to solve problems.


Now that I like, your knitting group doing aqua aerobics. Can I join, but only if I can knit whilst in the pool. I go the gym between three to five times a week, gym, walking in the heated pool - I cannot swim, sauna and spa. I do not know why I cannot seem to get it higher than 5 days a week, just cannot get it up to 7 days a week. A poor week if I only go 3 days.

Live long, be strong, knit forever.

But you are right, knitting is brain aerobics, it keeps us sharp.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> It's not only 'What is wrong with knitting?' but also 'What is wrong with being an old woman?'
> I don't feel the need to apologise or explain about either!
> 
> Of course when you are an old woman - I'm 67 - you seem to become invisible, but that is fun. There's so much to observe without seeming nosy!
> ...


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> It's not only 'What is wrong with knitting?' but also 'What is wrong with being an old woman?'
> I don't feel the need to apologise or explain about either!
> 
> Of course when you are an old woman - I'm 67 - you seem to become invisible, but that is fun. There's so much to observe without seeming nosy!
> ...


I agree with you! What is wrong with being an 'old lady'? I hope to be one myself one day - after all, what is the alternative! It is time to stop using the term in a derogatory way - one thing we can be sure of apart from taxes, is that we will all age whether we like it or not! Sometimes I think that some cultures that revere their elders are the way to go. After all, you don't survive to be 'old' by being an idiot!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannybelle (Jul 17, 2012)

Knitting is creative and beautiful - if knitters were referred to as " fibre artists" or some such we would no doubt be honored as other artists are. The history of knitting - and the sheer pleasure that knitted garments have brought both knitters and those who receive them is a very special part off our crafting heritage - come on knitters - purl on!!!!


----------



## Grannybelle (Jul 17, 2012)

Knitting is creative and beautiful - if knitters were referred to as " fibre artists" or some such we would no doubt be honored as other artists are. The history of knitting - and the sheer pleasure that knitted garments have brought both knitters and those who receive them is a very special part off our crafting heritage - come on knitters - purl on!!!!


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

All she would have to do is drop into my lys with him on any given day, there are usually people of all age sitting around the living room area knitting away! I am so lucky, whenever we travel my husband always asks if there is a lys in the area that I want to check out, and he patiently waits as I spend as much time as I like. Lots of places are wishing up,and placing some sort of bench outside! He even has encouraged me to go on a "knitting " cruise to the Bahamas , sponsored by an lys we visited while on vacation in Cocoa BeacH. It is not an old lady's thing at all!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> It's not only 'What is wrong with knitting?' but also 'What is wrong with being an old woman?'
> I don't feel the need to apologise or explain about either!
> 
> Of course when you are an old woman - I'm 67 - you seem to become invisible, but that is fun. There's so much to observe without seeming nosy!
> ...


Love your sentiment. No wonder I loved Ireland so much.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, I'm 63, live in Canada, and love knitting. My husband seems to think it OK, though he doesn't do it. However, he does work on my machines if they need it, and always offers advice on my WIP when I need it. 
Some people do think it's an old lady thing, but it's all in the head!


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

What he fails to realize is when his wife becomes 'old' she may or may not have the mental ability to pick up knitting/crochet. But if she does it now It will help keep her brain sharp her 'old' age. I'm all for being pro active the hopes of avoiding dementia! 

I learned to crochet as a young girl and tried knitting but wasn't any good at it. I'm just starting to knit & crochet again and am surprised at how much I'm enjoying it!


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

I read so many messages that feature such kind comments from various DHs that I believe that the aforementioned hubby is an aberration and I am sticking to that story.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


It sounds to me as if he has a great need to be insulting to her, to control her life and at the same time to denigrate other women. HE seems to have a very low opinion of himself and must make others feel small, stupid, etc, in order to cover of his fear that they will know how little worth he actually has.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I learned to knit in Norway two years ago when I was 35. I was living In the UK at the time. I really don't care what people think if I knit in public. I do it all the time. I have had more than one person tell me that they hadn't seen anyone knitting since they saw their grandma knit. I live I the USA now, and still bring my knitting everywhere. It seems like more and more people are learning how to knit but I don't see many people knitting in public. When I am not knitting, I am itching to get back to it. I knit standing in line sometimes.

My hubby is very supportive, and he sees how it calms me down when I am anxious. He wants me to be happy, so has always been supportive in whatever I want to do. After I explained to him about the "curse of the boyfriend sweater," though, he said that he did NOT want me to knit him a sweater. Lol. 

To sum it up, I could care less what people think of my knitting in public. I don't always have time to knit at home because I'm a busy mom, but when I'm waiting in line, or at the doctors office, I always have something to do.


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I learned to knit in Norway two years ago when I was 35. I was living In the UK at the time. I really don't care what people think if I knit in public. I do it all the time. I have had more than one person tell me that they hadn't seen anyone knitting since they saw their grandma knit. I live I the USA now, and still bring my knitting everywhere. It seems like more and more people are learning how to knit but I don't see many people knitting in public. When I am not knitting, I am itching to get back to it. I knit standing in line sometimes.

My hubby is very supportive, and he sees how it calms me down when I am anxious. He wants me to be happy, so has always been supportive in whatever I want to do. After I explained to him about the "curse of the boyfriend sweater," though, he said that he did NOT want me to knit him a sweater. Lol. 

To sum it up, I could care less what people think of my knitting in public. I don't always have time to knit at home because I'm a busy mom, but when I'm waiting in line, or at the doctors office, I always have something to do.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

jgarrett28 said:


> MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!


I bet that's exactly what he is concerned about. And you walk while you knit? You must be one coordinated woman to do that because I have all I can do to walk my dog while listening to my ipod!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


When I first started knitting at the age of 38 my husband stated that he hated that I knit because it was such an old lady thing. I told him that women don't just wake up one day when they are in their 80's and decide to learn how to knit, that they had been doing it their entire lives. Now he brags to people about the beautiful wire earrings that I knit...how's that for a total change in attitude?


----------



## DianaM (Mar 30, 2011)

Perhaps it's a non-knitting man thing. There are men out there who do some amazing knitting.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been knitting or crocheting since I was 8 or 9 I am 57 now. I have always taken a project of some kind with me. At one time I did crewel work as well. Never had a problem. Though one time I was crocheting a baby blanket while the hubby and I were at an Auction. Lot of Amish there. Three preteen Amish girls did come over and talk to me about what I was making.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Was anyone on the show 90 ? I don't think so ........knitting is creating !


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I find it's mostly men who think knitting is only for older women. My niece is 30 & has been knitting for years. She's in a knitting group that is made up of mostly 30-somethings. Before I retired I would knit at work on my lunch hour & I can't tell you how many young women I taught to knit. Almost all of the younger women were interested & some became wonderful knitters themselves. My S.O. loves that I knit. I recently made a washcloth with a football motif that I was going to give to my grandson & my S.O. asked for one also.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a man thing...


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

My hubby loves my knitting hobby. He has his own hobbies but likes to hear details, problems I might be encountering with patterns. I think when you love someone you love seeing them be happy.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Last Christmas I gave my Grandaughter an extra little gift it included a bobble maker and a knitting doll. She often comes over to go through my stash and select all the colours she wants and last week she came and wanted a pattern for a purse and bag. I was able to supply her with a pattern book with all types of bags and purses, a pair of bag handles and more wool from my fast depleting stash. She is 8 Years old, and she is on her way to Florida today with her parents and little sister, they are going to Disney World, she was putting her knitting in her suitcase.Tessa28


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby is happy that I have a hobby that keeps me occupied and fulfilled, although he does occasionally raise his eyebrows at my growing stash in the spare bedroom. I just tell him that when it comes the time for me to retire I may not be able to afford the yarn that I need so I am buying it now for future use and this will save us money.....female logic


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I am 53 and have knitted for many years. My husband is very good about me knitting especially now that I have knit patterns for sale on line. I think it is good for a woman or man to keep their hands busy with a craft. It keeps the mind healthy being creative, and there is less boredom. If only more young people would be willing to learn such a thing as knitting. They would always find something to do.


----------



## dbwindle (Apr 7, 2011)

knitting is still important outside the USA, as it has been for many decades--I have seen it first hand! Don't forget the dynamite group on knitters in London: I KNIT LONDON---operated by two really creative guys.. think about the knitting groups in Germany who have decorated trees, bridges, and many other outdoor objects with knitting!!!! Ride th rough the countryside of Europe and see the huge flocks of sheep(well, WOOL!)
I have knitted since 1956, all the while working at one or two jobs, bringing up my family, as well as being an artist. Now, at 77,I knit better, still find it relaxing, and enjoy teaching younger women this skill. I consider knitting as an arm of my creativity--one not to be ignored. I am finding more and more younger women--even college girls--belonging to knitting groups!..I can walk and knit at the same time---one of the original multitaskers; can also read and knit, watch tv and knit, talk and knit. Don't ignore this ever growing skill for ALL women(and lots of men, too!)


----------



## Buntie123 (Jan 8, 2012)

my friends have a knit and knatter at our house, once a month in the evening whilst i work.... we certainly dont have old lady conversations, but we do get skitted at by our partners and husbands !


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

We have middle-schoolers who attend our group during their school breaks. And I know of knitting groups on several college campuses. Attended a fiber tour with an entire family of fiber artists, including the daughter who is in medical school. Like all things in life--if it's your heart's desire, go after it. And live and let live.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

We have middle-schoolers who attend our group during their school breaks. And I know of knitting groups on several college campuses. Attended a fiber tour with an entire family of fiber artists, including the daughter who is in medical school. Like all things in life--if it's your heart's desire, go after it. And live and let live.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

When I first started knitting 50 years ago, it was considered to be an old lady sort of thing - but everything has changed now, lots more lovely yarns and patterns and it is now considered "very trendy" to k nit - you can tell that by the price of yarn now !!!!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Knitting helps me to tune out my husbands choice of TV with his spastic finger on the remote. therefore he can enjoy my being there with him. if I complain about the TV, he says "Where is your knitting?"


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Raffa said:


> My hubby is happy that I have a hobby that keeps me occupied and fulfilled, although he does occasionally raise his eyebrows at my growing stash in the spare bedroom. I just tell him that when it comes the time for me to retire I may not be able to afford the yarn that I need so I am buying it now for future use and this will save us money.....female logic


Oh, I LOVE your logic!!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

If she shot him when she met him, she'd be free by now.


----------



## darbysister (Sep 3, 2011)

We each live our own lives... What I do is for me to decide and how others think is their choice. 
I have been knitting for over 50 years and honestly I do not care what others say or think. 
I truely feel that knitting is for ANY AGE. It is a personal choice and very productive and certainly keeps the mind busy. Need we go into how productive football, baseball, basketball, golf . etc is? Nope Even if we may wonder.. "What is so great about a guy getting a little white ball in a hole" or carry a ball a hundred yards down a grass field.. etc etc... Just what harm does knitting do???


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

According to history books, 150 yrs ago when there were no tv's or cars n people walked everywhere, individuals were responsible to knit numbers of socks n mittens for themselves or to sell for that rarest of things--cash, people knitted as they walked...to town, to a neighbors, to wherever they went. 

I have trouble either dropping stitches or tripping. Maybe if i had started younger.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey gals remember we have men in our knitting forum. There are a lot of men who see our knitting as an art. Yes there are those who think it silly but then there are some women who think sports are silly too. I knit everywhere I go but havent found a way to knit when I walk. I just heard ther are women who walk and knit.They will have to tell me there secret of how they can do that.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

I'll be 86 in three weeks and have been kniting since I was 9 years old. I have been married 66 years and have six children who love to get hand knitted socks or shawls. When they were growing up I knitted at PTA meetings, music lessons, dentist appointments, etc. Like an American Express card "Never leave home without it." Phyllis


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

dbwindle said:


> knitting is still important outside the USA, as it has been for many decades--I have seen it first hand! Don't forget the dynamite group on knitters in London: I KNIT LONDON---operated by two really creative guys.. think about the knitting groups in Germany who have decorated trees, bridges, and many other outdoor objects with knitting!!!! Ride th rough the countryside of Europe and see the huge flocks of sheep(well, WOOL!)
> I have knitted since 1956, all the while working at one or two jobs, bringing up my family, as well as being an artist. Now, at 77,I knit better, still find it relaxing, and enjoy teaching younger women this skill. I consider knitting as an arm of my creativity--one not to be ignored. I am finding more and more younger women--even college girls--belonging to knitting groups!..I can walk and knit at the same time---one of the original multitaskers; can also read and knit, watch tv and knit, talk and knit. Don't ignore this ever growing skill for ALL women(and lots of men, too!)


Amen sister!


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I also wish I could getting the knitting show. I have asked the cable that I use and so far not much luck. Will try again soon and have asked other that knit to do so as well. Never hurts to keep trying.


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe he doesn't want her to knit as he may think it will take time away from his precious self.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I just wish one of the stations I can get would broadcast _any_ knitting show! I can't even access them online. [/quote]

There are lots of knotting podcasts that you can get on your computer. They are interesting, fun and educational.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I think there are a lot of young people taking to knitting.
My grand daughter is mostly self taught. She is in Washington state and I am in Nebraska. We were there for her graduation and it was wonderful to be right at hand to help her out and knit along with her. She tries new things all the time and I have helped with the advice that if you don's succeed it is ok to frog it and try again.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Until knitting becomes an Olympic sport, that Bozo of a husband won't appreciate how much dexterity it takes to produce a garment or an item to be used in the home. I'm 77 and knit while my 81 year old sweetheart of 60 years watches his sports/politics/news programs just a few feet away. It's a happy way to share a space without invading, and it can be done at any age. So young couples, get used to being individuals and learn that you can maintain and enjoy your own interests without sacrificing your closeness. And may you grow old knitting or anything else that brings you joy.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Make me thankful,for my hubby who,is not a complainer!!!


----------



## helena962 (Apr 24, 2012)

there are a lot of men who knit, they should get on here with their view on this subject. Some men even write books
on knitting, shame on these sexist husbands while no doubt
watching sports shows all day while wifey who is not interested just puts up with it.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

I was knitting a purse for my niece several years ago and a friend saw me and said, "So nice to see you knitting since it's a dying art.". Wow, that's news to the million+ members of KP and Ravelry.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

When I was in high school many centurys ago, I took my knitting to school and knit during my lunch hour. My friends were amazed that I could make sweaters for myself and wanted to learn how to do it too. We had knitting lessons with lunch. Now the kids would probably be laughed out of the school if they tried that.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> An older woman in our knitting group tells of her husband's dislike of her knitting. He used to get very angry when she would be knitting right in the same room with him; she was paying too much attention to the knitting and not enough to him! He died after a long illness (15 yrs.), during which she worked, cared for him hand and foot, and knitted when she could. Now, she attends knitting meetings and spends much of every day knitting.
> 
> My husband might prefer I not spend so much time knitting (or on KP!), but knitting has seniority over him in my life.
> 
> I began knitting in public at age 8. I just ignored/ignore the ignoramuses' quips and derogatory remarks. It does no good to answer back. The kids that seem interested in learning, I hand them the needles and let them try it; I can always rip out and re-knit, and the kid might become infected with a desire to play with yarn!


I am German and have been living in the US for 30 years. I have been knitting since I was 10 or so. I have been knitting in public, at work, school etc.. I have taught my daughter and got her interested in knitting. My husband loves my knitting and winds yarn for me better than I can. Currently I am working on socks for him and this has been a new challenge for me. I definitely do not feel like an old woman, knitting is part of my personality, lol I guess I would have been old at 10!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

I live in the US, and suddenly, I see lots of people knitting. It seems to be the latest thing to do, regardless of age. I'm 64, and I've recently taken up knitting , and I wish I'd done it sooner. My husband loves it that I have my own hobby - probably because I'm busy and not thinking up things for him to do around the house He has his hobby and I have mine. I hate to hear about husbands who belittle what their wives are doing. That kind of attitude seems so unfair to her.


----------



## neednap (Aug 24, 2012)

My husband took great pride in my knitting. He thought it amazing that one could take up a ball of yarn a pair of sticks and next thing you know, there's a sweater, a pair of socks, a doggie sweater, a cat toy...he did shake his head over the knitting shows though. I don't miss TV much since the converter box died, but I do miss my knitting shows! (Miss him too - he used to pester me to teach him to knit but never seemed to be able to sit still for it. Sigh!)


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I was knitting my latest project and watching "Knit and Crochet Today" when my husband walked into the living room. Usually he's pretty good and doesn't care that I knit; he even wears some of the things I make him. However, on this day he said in a very exasperated voice "A knitting show? What are you, 90?"
> ...


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

It seems to me, here in the UK, that knitting is seen as an old person's hobby" in the public eye", 
I think this may be because of stereotypes in films and dramas and because most people's memories of knitting relate to seeing their grandma doing this. Also, knitting, like any handicraft, takes time and this is seen as in short supply to many people of working age given their long working hours. 

From my experience of my daughters, their friends and partners, life is made up of intense work schedules, working out in the gym' and taking as many holidays abroad as possible. Their disposable income is so high and their tastes such that they can buy what they want - even beautiful handknits.

I am seen as "quaint" because of my passion for fairisle knitting although my daughters ask me to knit babywear when one of their friends is having a baby and I am showered with compliments for my work. 

I think knitting amongst young people is becoming more popular but very slowly. Gone are the days when it was cheaper to knit a sweater than buy one and so the impetus to learn to knit and sew has gone. Rather than it being part of homecraft, it is now seen as a hobby and a rather expensive one at that!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Plague said:
> 
> 
> > My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> ...


That is exactly what I was thinking. This man has to "make" himself feel important. I would tell him, "Look Buster, I will knit if and when I want to, and if you can't deal and cope, see that door overthere? It swings out same way it swings in, and one more thing===shut up!"
I am nice when people allow me to be, but, when they start telling me what I WILL do and what I WILL NOT do, they have overstepped boundries I have set for myself. I am a grown up and do not need a keeper---I wanted a partner, not a boss! Then grab up my needles, put my feet up, grab my yarn and see if I could increase my knitting speed.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I was knitting my latest project and watching "Knit and Crochet Today" when my husband walked into the living room. Usually he's pretty good and doesn't care that I knit; he even wears some of the things I make him. However, on this day he said in a very exasperated voice "A knitting show? What are you, 90?"
> ...


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I was knitting my latest project and watching "Knit and Crochet Today" when my husband walked into the living room. Usually he's pretty good and doesn't care that I knit; he even wears some of the things I make him. However, on this day he said in a very exasperated voice "A knitting show? What are you, 90?"
> ...


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I started knitting in my early 20s. At age 53, I took up kickboxing. I train twice per week with a martial arts instructor, in addition to my other workouts. I have to spar with the men because I'm too strong for most of the women. I view it as being part girly-girl and part tiger. 
I just came back from a four mile jog/walk. If you'll excuse me, I have to go knit...


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean knows that knitting is therapy and is as much of our daily routine as brushing our teeth. It calms the nerves and gives our creativity an outlet. I can give up other things, but knitting - never!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Plague said:


> mimsey said:
> 
> 
> > It has its ups and downs. Whne first I started taking my knitting or crochet projects with me when out and about I got some weird looks - mind you, I was about 12 at the time
> ...


It's NOT a stupid American thing - It is that MAN'S Stupid Idea. Many young - teenage - people knit now. All handcrafts are making a huge comeback lately


----------



## lhharris (Mar 29, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I was knitting my latest project and watching "Knit and Crochet Today" when my husband walked into the living room. Usually he's pretty good and doesn't care that I knit; he even wears some of the things I make him. However, on this day he said in a very exasperated voice "A knitting show? What are you, 90?"
> ...


Ditto, Jessica-Jean


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

You have got to be kidding.


Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have been knitting for nearly 50 years, but I must be getting old, because as I was leaving school yesterday one of the kindergarteners said,"Bye Old Lady!' Little stinker!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

So, I asked my husband for his feelings about me knitting (we're both in our mid 40s), and he thinks it's great. So then I told him about this thread and his response was "what a jackass. That was a stupid thing to say." I love having a husband who is so supportive of what I do for fun. I'm lucky to be around "crafty" people too, so there's really only ever the question of "hey, what can you do?" and not "why are you doing that?"


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

You have got to be kidding.


Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I take my knitting everywhere I go (except in church service). I was knitting in the car while my husband went into the store to get milk when a car pulled in next to me. The man looked over, saw what I was doing and said, "I didn't know anybody did that anymore." When I told him I belong to a group of 20 women who knit, crochet, and tat for charity, he was quite surprised. Then I told him we even have a nine-year-old boy who is learning to knit, he was totally amazed. There are too many people unaware of our craft; we need to enlighten them!


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Good Morning All,
I just got done reading some of the comments about men and knitting. I knit, crochet, read and do lot of other fun stuff. When my husband and I travel, my husband always always asks do you have your stuff ? When I say yes, he then asks, do you have enough stuff? You see he's a fisherman and he really likes it when I'm happy and busy, that way I don't bug him when he's fishing about going home. I always found it funny how those things worked. : ) Here's to keeping the yarn untangled and the stash growing !


----------



## sugar312 (Mar 5, 2012)

My knitting used to bug my husband he said the clicking needles bothered him. We've been married for 52 years and he is going deaf . Now when I knit he doesn't say anything so maybe it is an old lady thing.lol


----------



## mariea. (Dec 27, 2011)

Our 7 years old grandaughter and 6 years old grandson go with me to my knitting group when they are on school holidays.
They sit and chat and knit with the rest of us- its what grandma does all the time.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I have exactly the same problem NO KNITTING shows (or any craft for that matter). We are inundated with cooking channels (a whole channel no less) all sorts of building repairs, gardening, etc, but no knitting. My hubby used to complain that the needles clicked and disturbed his t.v. watching, so I changed to sewing and would use the machine when he was out and the hand-finishing when he was home, and any knitting got done when he was away as well. Now he misses it when I'm not knitting (he has lost his hearing)so the clicking does not bother him.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm 63, too, and started learning to embroider at age 4, thanks to my grandmother. Started learning to knit at age 10 and crochet at age 13. When it comes to sewing I seem to be under some curse that makes it impossible to use a sewing machine but I'm pretty good at hand sewing. I did a fair amount of embroidery as a kid but didn't get into knitting and crocheting much until high school as a kind of rebellion. I wasn't interested in trashing things or acting up but at that age one just has to rebel somehow. I did my crafts when I didn't have to take notes in class. Also adopted using pens with different nibs and bottles of ink for any writing to be done in high school. More rebellion plus some more funny looks. I was also letting out my inner nerd which helped me to meet more nerds, often the most interesting kids around.


----------



## surcat (Sep 3, 2011)

I have just turned 60 and learned to knit just a year ago. My husband I make a pair, he is in the workshop creating with wood and I am on the couch knitting. I think knitting has improved my patience. Keep knitting. I think it is great for the mind.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I just wish one of the stations I can get would broadcast _any_ knitting show! I can't even access them online.


FRABJOUS DAY, Just this morning saw that I now get Knitting Daily on TV....... First time ever. Guess who found it? MY DH and he taped it for me.... Well, I guess he's learned to be as accomodating as possible to an"old lady who is always armed with pointy objects......


----------



## marystover (Jun 24, 2012)

My husband get upset if I am knitting sometimes but i do it anyways. I asked him onetime if he would rather have me out running around (which i would not do) and he said no. I told him he has his ballgames and other sports to do. My knitting is my only enjoyment. It isn't just for elderly either. I taught my 3 boys how to knit when they were young.y youngest helped his daughter's class make hats for cancer patients when she was in grade school. He had 10 girls who wanted to learn to knit, so he taught them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know that many people *do* associate knitting with older people. I find that many young people knit.... but it gets put aside with the business of life. Sometimes, it takes till we are a little older to have the TIME to RETURN to out knitting...... We've just paid our dues and earned the freedom to pursue a laid aside pleasure......


----------



## CSTILLWELL (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that it's just all his problem, his attitude, nothing more than that. Tell him you like knitting, will knit when you want to and for him to get over it...


----------



## louisglenda (Aug 31, 2011)

I learned to knit at 11years old I am now 62 my step mum knitted the front and back of jumpers and I did the sleeves she picked up the stitches for neck etc and sewed up
I was terrified to pick up neck stitches till I had to... and found I was worrying for nothing
I do not like anything to beat me
My advice is ..try.. if you dont succeed ask on this forum the advice is brilliant and everyone is so helpful


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

My husband doesn't care if knit ass long as I'm with him while he watches TV. He encourges me to knit, but my son tells mme its for older people. I said yes and isn't it nice to be wrapped in love with the things I made for him. 

My Dr. told me she likes it when she sees people using there mind, they won't be losing it when they get older because it keeps the mind working.


----------



## sasa53 (Jan 29, 2011)

How interesting, all the different attitudes/opinions about knitting! Just to put some perspective on this, there is a book called "The Manly Art of Knitting" by Dave Fougner that was published in 1972. The cover picture is of a Marlboro type cowboy sitting on a horse knitting! You can see it on Amazon.


----------



## sasa53 (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, knitting was originally a male dominated activity. So any non understanding males can put that in their pipes and smoke it!


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

My best response when someone comments about knitting being for old ladies... Julia Roberts knits!


----------



## louisglenda (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes my now deceased father in law learned to knit in the Royal Navy..mother in law [wife of] did not knit till later and was a very loose knitter. Me as a dau in law probably knitted before her
She did knit some wonderful patterns but would not listen to advice as all her work was so loose she needed to use a smaller needle


----------



## eberry5134 (Feb 12, 2011)

I agree with sewbizgirl. I started knitting in my teens, have continued all my life. I knitted for my children, my grandchildren when they were little and now for them as they are growing up and still for my children. And of course, for myself and my husband! Why would anyone think it is only for old folks? Cultural differences I suppose.


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was 4 years old, and that is a LONG time! Most of my friends knit, one knitted until she was in her nineties. We all find it very therapeutic. Why do men feel so threatened? Lol, Annabelle


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Some men are the pits. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


True. But there are many who are wonderful, including mine, and remember we have quite a few men on this site too. It is too easy to paint everyone with the same brush.


----------



## roseknit1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I retired from my job at 62. One afternoon someone told me I had "sunk to that" when I mentioned I knitted socks for my husband. It was such an insult that I didn't know quite what to say. Another friend quickly responded, "Her socks are beautiful and her husband loves them." I could have kissed her!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nanabjem said:


> I have been knitting since I was 4 years old, and that is a LONG time! Most of my friends knit, one knitted until she was in her nineties. We all find it very therapeutic. Why do men feel so threatened? Lol, Annabelle


If you grew up only seeing grandmothers knit (and seeing moms who didn't), then you believe that knitting is for old folks. When a man sees his wife knitting, his memory is that only old women knit -- and that means HE must be old too. Men are every bit as vain as we women are, and I don't know anyone who looks forward to the aging process.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I regret that I didn't learn to knit in my early years. 

I was too busy raising my sons and didn't allow myself "Me Time".

My mother was a Knitter, but I never copied her.

I am discovering the joy of knitting NOW, in my later years - only since March, and loving it from the first time I said to myself, "I Can Do This".

Who really cares what other people think? 

I have been told time and time again, I do not look my age!, but the Number is still with me.
Llfe is far too short to worry about other people's ignorant comments on Knitting.

And for those of you who happen to have a controlling husband, please take a stand and continue to knit, it's a wonderful craft and hobby.

Fisherwoman

Fisherwoman


----------



## cr4ft7n2t (Jul 27, 2012)

I have to pat my DH on the back after 50 years of marriage he has finally accepted the fact that I am a creative person and that no matter what I will take my knitting or quilting with me where ever I go!Of course it helps that I cannot drive and have to have something to do with my hands on long trips!He has also recognized the fact that I am a shy person and the knitting or quilting bring people to me to ask questions and it involves me in conversations.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I'm 63, too, and started learning to embroider at age 4, thanks to my grandmother. Started learning to knit at age 10 and crochet at age 13. When it comes to sewing I seem to be under some curse that makes it impossible to use a sewing machine but I'm pretty good at hand sewing. I did a fair amount of embroidery as a kid but didn't get into knitting and crocheting much until high school as a kind of rebellion. I wasn't interested in trashing things or acting up but at that age one just has to rebel somehow. I did my crafts when I didn't have to take notes in class. Also adopted using pens with different nibs and bottles of ink for any writing to be done in high school. More rebellion plus some more funny looks. I was also letting out my inner nerd which helped me to meet more nerds, often the most interesting kids around.


Good for you! I have 2 boys (13 & 8). One is a nerd and the other is a jock (figures). I always joke that when they grow up, the nerd will invent something wonderful and the jock will sell it. Work with the gifts God gives you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> Hey gals remember we have men in our knitting forum. There are a lot of men who see our knitting as an art. Yes there are those who think it silly but then there are some women who think sports are silly too. ....


The difference is that in a white male supremacist culture what men do is taken seriously and what women do it not. When men were secretaries that was important work and women were considered too inept/dumb to learn to type! Once women began to type the field became women's work and was downgraded in importance. When men knit they are often considered 'less than,' unless they move up the ladder and become major designers, etc. They are likened to women which is often not meant as complementary. As long as we have an inequitable society we will continue to have this problem.


----------



## Bettye (Aug 2, 2012)

The husband sounds like a control freak. I would have started knitting as a child, but no one around me knitted. I took a class at Sears in the mid sixties and knitted for several years. After a long abcense, I have resumed and judging from all the publications, web sites, posts, and endless selection and availability of fibre, it appears that hand knitting is alive and well. I love it and haven't had any negative comments, but if I did I would attribute it to the ignorance of the source of comment. I pretty much do
what I please at 69 and don't worry what the world thinks. I live knowing that God is my judge, and act accordingly.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Like many of us, I knit pretty much any and everywhere. Yes people look, but I'm knitting for me so I smile and carry on. If I'm engaged in conversation so be it.

My DH will ask if I'm ok if I'm not knitting when he wakes up lol, or if I sit without my knitting or crochet....Truthfully there are very few days or nights that I'm not doing something crafty xx


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Like others have mentioned, I think the main reason people think knitting is a dying art or that only old women knit, is that most do it at home. There are some that take their knitting with them where ever they go (like me, I will be knitting a lace top for my daughter during a convention next week in Vegas). Others tend to lose their place and have to frog too often when they KIP, so they leave it home or in the car. I don't often see people working on any hand craft in public, but I know many people around here knit, crochet, embroider, etc. I always enjoy talking to someone when I see them working on something (at least ask what they are working on. If they seem to not want to talk, I leave them to it).

I learned to embroider at about 7, sew at 8, crochet at 9 and knit at 10. I don't remember finishing anything I knit until in my 20s. I much preferred to sew (couldn't buy clothes that fit me, so either Mom or I sewed all my clothes when young) or crochet. When I was 21 I learned to do more than knit & purl and I haven't stopped since. I sewed more for my older children when they were young. I don't sew much any more. I don't like to be interrupted when sewing, & it rarely saves money any more. I don't knit to save money. ($20 pair of socks?)
My grandchildren ask for me to knit things & the 4 yo is always asking who I am knitting for & when I will make her something else.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

I should add, that I work in a school and as I knit whenever I'm on playground duty, I've inspired many children (of both sexes) to either join my afterschool craft club, or to come and show me what they've made. 
Likewise I've helped some members of staff to take up the needles. 

We have to pass on our skills where we can.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I have run into all kinds of attitudes. Some are admiring and many are dismissive in some way or other. Some people are fascinated that I can do these things while others think it insignificant work. What I haven't read here is that many times people only admire your work if you are the designer. That creativity is honored but not if you are doing someone else's pattern.

I also have to ask about class based reactions. Not having taken a real survey, I am not sure of this perception, yet, but it seems to me that working class people are much more appreciative of my knitting/crochet skills than white middle class folks. It feels to me that when people think they can buy their way thru life, taking the time to actually create useful items is not valued. Of course, if my work were on the level of a museum piece of fiber art then that would be different--I would be seen as an artist, someone whose vision is somehow esoteric and coveted!


----------



## roseknit1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Interesting observation. I think that it is true and applies to other skills also. Such as canning and food preservation in general, sewing and gardening. Too bad. Lots of valuable information is lost because it is not valued.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree, knitting is for everyone, and not just old women. Thinking about a trip to Argentina next year. Want to know what their feelings are about the subject.



Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


----------



## Viking-knits (May 16, 2012)

What a ignorant person her hubby is. In my opinion knitting is exercising your skills.
I just wonder if he has any hobby other then controlling his wife. If it was my DH telling me stuff like that I would walk right out in his workshop and confiscate all his toys. He could have them back when he gets bed-ridden.


----------



## ginawggw (Jun 3, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Plague said:
> 
> 
> > jgarrett28 said:
> ...


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Hello, 
I believe that there are as many different ideas related to j any subject one can mention as there are individual people in the world. Please don't take this remark as criticism, but perhaps we fall into the trap of stereotyping many different activities, as well as the many different cultural images we have of other people.

What difference does it make if people in another country have ideas of any subject that are different from our own? We are all part of the human race, and we are individuals, with our own special likes, preferences and talents. Just saying, this is certainly not a subject I would ever lose any time or sleep thinking about.

"Let not your heart be troubled." Good advice. If you love knitting or any other craft, then just do it and enjoy it for your own special reasons. If one craft or activity gets to be uninteresting, then try another, and let others do the same. 
I would rather be practicing my craft than spending my time worrying about what others think of it. My priorities and preferences belong to me, and need not meet the standards of ideas of what is proper or acceptable of strangers far away. Is there pleasure or profit in worrying about the critiques of others about my work, or my hobby, or my talent?

Surely knitters, or those who practice any craft or art form are individuals with their special talent and abilities. Why worry about conforming to the opinions of others?

Just saying.....



Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

Why is anyone seriously concerned about impressing a fellow who is not really vital to the main idea of a person enjoying a nice pastime and hobby? Live and let live! Why not leave this question and return to the needles?!


Plague said:


> jgarrett28 said:
> 
> 
> > MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!
> ...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I learned to knit from my mom, G-D rest her soul, when I was about 6 years old, in Israel. I am in my 60's & there was no TV back then, so like myself, many little girls were knitting, embroidering, sewing, crocheting or what ever handicraft was around then.

When I would sit at her bedside knitting for my soon to arrive granddaughter, she would admire my work lovingly. She past away last year, but shortly before then, she remembered to tell me that when my little friends would knock at the door, calling me to come out and play, I would decline and preferred to sit next to mom, knitting along with her.

What a full circle, starting to knit with her when I was a young child, and knitting with Mom now, only watching of course and reminiscing about our earlier knitting years. Amazing, I never knew that little fact about my friends calling me...... not until the very end of her life.

So, as far as I can see, knitting isn't just something we do to pass the time, it's also a legacy to pass on and what sweet memories I have today that Mom is gone, G-D bless her soul.


----------



## Mrs.Mac (Aug 29, 2012)

I heard this old saying from my Minnesota-born grandmother, who of necessity sewed clothing, knitted warm socks and sweaters, canned home-grown vegetables, etc. " 'Everyone to their own liking,' said the Old Woman as she kissed the cow!"

Well, men have their preferences, and have little patience for women, or other men, who criticize them for it.

What ever happened to the idea of living by the Golden Rule" Or do many today even know what that Rule says? Why must we spend so much time fault-finding and judging others? Does it help anything? I wonder.....


lhharris said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Redwilley said:
> ...


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

jgarrett28 said:


> MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!


How amazing is that? I have to sit and concentrate on almost all my knitting.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I told my hubby about this thread and he laughed. "Women have a knitting gene that manifests when they turn 80? Cool"


----------



## D-Day (Jan 29, 2012)

Many men don't have the ability to see how knitting is an art form that requires great amounts of hours and dedication. It is for all ages and not a select group of elderly women. 
Women on in years bring so much knowledge and experience to the craft and are so willing to help and share that with all. I would like to find a man who would do the same.


----------



## yarnsticks (Jul 6, 2012)

Age is an attitude and this man needs to get a new one.
She could be drinking, smoking, looking for his replacement,
which might not be a bad idea, or doing any number of
non constructive activities. Talk about profiling, Whew


----------



## Marie Diane (Apr 12, 2012)

my uncle knitted my school scarf. He was undergoing therapy at the time.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Right on Bettye!

Fisherwoman :thumbup:


----------



## ethel egozcue (Mar 18, 2011)

i had a cardinal rule for our marriage which lasted 64 years
(my husband passed away) but when we first married i said 
to him "do not excercise my brain cells for me - i can do that 
for myself---8 year old children knit ---------my brother-in-law
who was a militaty man all his life and worked at many veterans
hopsitals - always told me that knitting - needlpoint etc
was given to wounded soldiers for therapy - so tell your
husband you can row with both oars - you can excercise
and knit - though of course not at the same time ---
i cannot begin to tell you how many troublesome times
knitting helped me through ---to say nothing of the joy
my grandchildren expressed for their knitted gifts -
this is america - women are free so that takes care of that
ethel egozcue


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm having fun knitting, nothing complicated, just started a year ago. Scarves are in, so that is what I do. Did a cowl also. Thought it is So Califoria, we do ski and ride horses, have great mountains, Tahoe, June Lake, Mammoth, Big Bear. I am definiely not bed ridden!. 
Karen


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

If you're sittin' and knittin', you're not feedin' your face.
Weight Watcher's leader would also comment on this at meetings
and encourage all to learn to knit or chochet.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Plague said:


> jgarrett28 said:
> 
> 
> > MAYBE HE'S AFRAID SHE WILL QUIT EXERCISING.I KNIT WHEN I WALK MAYBE YOU CAN TELL HER THAT!
> ...


Maybe her husband is just stupid! Some people just don't get it. Knitting is fun and enjoyable to the knitter and can have a very calming effect on some by just watching. I say she should do what ever makes her happy. I am 62 and can't imagine my husband not being totally behind me in whatever I would like to try.I am very grateful for my husband.He is my biggest fan and cheerleader.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

Mrs.Mac said:


> Hello,
> I believe that there are as many different ideas related to j any subject one can mention as there are individual people in the world. Please don't take this remark as criticism, but perhaps we fall into the trap of stereotyping many different activities, as well as the many different cultural images we have of other people.
> 
> What difference does it make if people in another country have ideas of any subject that are different from our own? We are all part of the human race, and we are individuals, with our own special likes, preferences and talents. Just saying, this is certainly not a subject I would ever lose any time or
> ...


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I watch NFL football, and knit. What is it with this critical attitude people have. I spend much of my time alone, evryone is busy. I meet friends, we do whatever, then I slip back to my interests and hobbies. 
I think there is some wave of rudeness going around, trash everyone TV. Believe that is where the "smart mouth" talk comes from Not very funny these new comedies. And who watches shows with men acting like children? Ugh. 
I love cows, but have only kissed my horses, dogs, and cats. Oh yes, I had a parakeet who kissed back. 
Karen


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great advice from Weight Watchers. 
Karen


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

U R my HERO :!:


knitterlin said:


> I started knitting in my early 20s. At age 53, I took up kickboxing. I train twice per week with a martial arts instructor, in addition to my other workouts. I have to spar with the men because I'm too strong for most of the women. I view it as being part girly-girl and part tiger.
> I just came back from a four mile jog/walk. If you'll excuse me, I have to go knit...


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I was never around any one that knitted when I was growing up, but my grandmother crocheted. I don't remember why I first wanted to knit, but, our priests wife (episcopal) taught me how after my kids were older. For cabling, I used a bobby pin. Boy, it was nice to graduate to a cable needle...


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Knitting is very popular now! It's the latest fad! Sometimes it is even exercise -- says my aching wrists. lol.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I love to see anyone "any age" knitting, and when I see this, I find myself being drawn to them, to ask what they are knitting....and like ALL knitters, they are only too happy to chat and show their WIP.


----------



## sexxysuee (May 22, 2012)

i think peoples perception of knitting is a little old lady knitting but i have knit most of my life i am 44 i don't think it is an old persons role most of my friends at work knit or are curious about knitting it is coming back in fashion in uk


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Knitting is sexy! It is the latest fad, it is getting more and more popular! Maybe he's just envious of something he doesn't understand.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


I think HE is sexist. I know many men who admire that we (for the most part) women have such a skill to actually create something either useful or simply beautiful from a "string"of fiber. My husband is in awe and proudly tells people I made something for the grandkids. 
Wicked Mama


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

surcat said:


> I have just turned 60 and learned to knit just a year ago. My husband I make a pair, he is in the workshop creating with wood and I am on the couch knitting. I think knitting has improved my patience. Keep knitting. I think it is great for the mind.


That is great, never to old to learn something new. I am 63 and trying new crafts all the time. I love my knitting though, started when I was about 7.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Plague said:


> M... She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. ......that is sexist.
> sigh


She's exercising for her husband? Did we just go back 200 years--what's next? I'm allergic to control freaks.....maybe some of you like it but my life is flipping along much to fast and I knit because I want to and I really don't care what anyone else thinks about my knitting because I don't really have that much time left and my stash is growing not shrinking.....need more reasons.

Knitting outside of the US is fine by me--always take my knitting along--but that isn't what you meant right....


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> Knitting is sexy! It is the latest fad, it is getting more and more popular! Maybe he's just envious of something he doesn't understand.


Russell Crowe is so macho moocho handsome and knitting?? love him even more!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

My former husband got really annoyed with me when I knit in the TV room when he was there and the TV was on. Please note he is my FORMER husband. 

I think that knitting, like sewing, crochet and quilt-making are generally not considered to be art - therefore of value. Formerly, the things that were made were needed for the family to be clothed and kept warm. Now, as that is not necessary, these skills are used by those of us who DO see them as art and an appropriate outlet for our creativity. 

Many men haven't kept up and are still hung up on old ideas - like the age and gender of knitters, and the art of our crafts. I know of a lot of guys who are similarly hung up on women having long hair.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

ethel egozcue said:


> i had a cardinal rule for our marriage which lasted 64 years
> (my husband passed away) but when we first married i said
> to him "do not excercise my brain cells for me - i can do that
> for myself---8 year old children knit ---------my brother-in-law
> ...


or we could add....this is the world and not all women are free, what can we do? just one small thing.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

With some men it doesn't matter what it is that draws your attention away from them. Along with knitting, I publish books. My job is copyeditor and doing the prepress work before sending the book to the printer. He hates me doing that! If I'd accompany him to every trip to town and snuggle with him on the couch he's be happy as if he had good sense. Retired togetherness can be a bit much at times...



Jessica-Jean said:


> An older woman in our knitting group tells of her husband's dislike of her knitting. He used to get very angry when she would be knitting right in the same room with him; she was paying too much attention to the knitting and not enough to him! He died after a long illness (15 yrs.), during which she worked, cared for him hand and foot, and knitted when she could. Now, she attends knitting meetings and spends much of every day knitting.
> 
> My husband might prefer I not spend so much time knitting (or on KP!), but knitting has seniority over him in my life.
> 
> I began knitting in public at age 8. I just ignored/ignore the ignoramuses' quips and derogatory remarks. It does no good to answer back. The kids that seem interested in learning, I hand them the needles and let them try it; I can always rip out and re-knit, and the kid might become infected with a desire to play with yarn!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Knitting at a young age is important. There is nothing simple about knitting and as we age it becomes more and more difficult especially if you are just learning. I remember when I seriously took up knitting when I was 19, I was slow and made mistakes but ripped them out, all of them. Then in my 20's, 30's and 40's I was a real whiz and had no problem learning new skills, techniques and methods. I could crank out a very neatly made sweater within a few weeks. Then in my 50's I had to give it up because it was difficult staying employed, no one wants to hire you but they don't want you on social security either--so multiple jobs are necessary--no time for knitting. Now 68 and I have the freedom to knit whenever I want--it's heaven, however, my mind isn't as quick as it once was and my concentration is limited so it takes me much longer. But knit on I will--if anyone has any criticism about my hobby, I will kick them in the shins, and yes I do exercise so be prepared.

Kudos to anyone who starts knitting after retirement!!


----------



## kabedew (Jan 16, 2011)

I suffer from ocular myasthenia gravis and reading makes me more fatigued than knitting. Both require pacing myself but the meditative elements of knitting also helps me feel rested.

I wish you health.

karen in albany, ny


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

My hubby encourages my endeavors! I am new to knitting. I am attempting to knit two at a time socks with magic loop method. Hubby invented something for me to spin the two skeins without twisting. I just rotate clock-wise, then flip the needles.

This thing is made of PCV parts used for a toilet flange and a 45 degree elbow.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

cr4ft7n2t said:


> I have to pat my DH on the back after 50 years of marriage he has finally accepted the fact that I am a creative person and that no matter what I will take my knitting or quilting with me where ever I go!Of course it helps that I cannot drive and have to have something to do with my hands on long trips!He has also recognized the fact that I am a shy person and the knitting or quilting bring people to me to ask questions and it involves me in conversations.


You certainly have things together and your husband sounds like a kind compatible person to understand your needs. Knitting is indeed an ice breaker plus it attracts people who are interested in the art and conversation comes easily.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> My hubby encourages my endeavors! I am new to knitting. I am attempting to knit two at a time socks with magic loop method. Hubby invented something for me to spin the two skeins without twisting. I just rotate clock-wise, then flip the needles.
> 
> This thing is made of PCV parts used for a toilet flange and a 45 degree elbow.


Wow, is he ever thoughtful. This could be unique enough to be patented.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I told him I bet the knitters will love it, and offer to make for them for $10. Getting a patent and materials costs so much that it will never happen.

I'm pleased he was concerned about my issues and found something to help.
:thumbup:


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Redwilley said:
> 
> 
> > I was knitting my latest project and watching "Knit and Crochet Today" when my husband walked into the living room. Usually he's pretty good and doesn't care that I knit; he even wears some of the things I make him. However, on this day he said in a very exasperated voice "A knitting show? What are you, 90?"
> ...


PBS (Public Broadcasting Station) USED to have knit and crochet shows on. But as of this year, they have geared towards sewing and quilting. I Miss the knit/crochet show. They also dropped the scrap booking show. sigh . . .


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

This is the first time I've ever seen the Men/Mars ~ Women/Venus thing emerging over knitting. I must live in a very tolerant area [Lake Macquarie NSW Australia]. Neither my husband, nor the husbands of my friends ever make any negative comments about our knitting.
My Grandmother taught me to knit when I was very young, and I've been knitting ever since ... with a short break of about 25 years when I ran a business from home.
The knitting 'exercise' works on mind and body in harmony and is a wonderful thing to do whatever one's age. :lol:


----------



## Sally Forth (Jul 10, 2012)

A friend of mine has been teaching children to knit, and she passed on a little tip:
When demonstrating, switch to working 'left-handed' or whatever hand is unnatural to you. That way, you are just as clumsy as the beginners, and you can relate to each other. :wink:


----------



## GWENSIE (Aug 4, 2012)

I LEARNT MY G/NEPHEW HOW TO KNIT AND HE GETS HIS KNITTING OUT AT TIMES AND SITS QUIETLY AND KNITS.A G/NIECE WANTS ME TO SHOW HER HOW TO KNIT NOW AS I THINK SHE IS IN LOVE WITH HOW IT GROWS ON THE NEEDLES.HER G.MOTHER LIVES IN ANOTHER STATE AND IS A BEAUTIFUL KNITTER/SEAMSTRESS BUT NEITHER OF HER DAUGHTERS DO ANY CRAFT ETC.IT SEEMS TO HAVE MISSED THEIR GENERATION AS THEIR FRIENDS DON'T DO ANYTHING EITHER,WHAT A LOT THEY ARE MISSING.JUST KEEP KNITTING.
GWENSIE.


----------



## Jane Dow (Jul 14, 2012)

That is a mean, sexist remark. Friends??? I think not!!! I am
84, very active, I drive, knit, crochet, etc. I am also physically challenged and have been doing the aforementioned since I was a teenager......... my family love my crafts and I treasure the ones my mother made for me.......Jane


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

having read the first few messages and the comment about Australian women considering knitting is only for old people - 
I think that's a very misleading comment considering the size of Australia and you are only commenting about the local scene where you live! 

We have a very active craft group at our local church and since our prayer shawl project which received quite a bit of publicity on the radio and in print we've had more young married women coming along to join in and learn to knit.
So to say its only for the older generation is not typical of the rest of Australia.

Of course, Queensland is the state where so many southerners head to when they retire so maybe there aren't too many younger knitters there!

Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## spikepei (Mar 25, 2012)

Just my 2 cents worth. I knit in the mornings before work, I knit while waiting for the bus on my way to work, I will knit on the bus get to work, and I knit during my lunch breaks at work. When my man gets home from his work I put my knitting down and spend time with him. It works for us.


----------



## ginger c (Apr 8, 2012)

This husband does not have a clue about anything, poor thing. :-( :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Men played an important role in the history of knitting and other fiber arts. Sailors created macrame items and knitted items in as early as the late 17th and early 18th century and sold them when in port. And today, Alan Dart is an example of a male who has made his living in knitting. Your friend's husband needs a little lesson, Plague.


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

My age group (70's) knitted for economy but now the young ones knit for the sheer joy of it. The thing I like best about knitting it allows all of us a medium. The artistic and creative and those that enjoy the 'just one more stitch' syndrome. Economy has gone by the board with the price of yarn but still always cheaper than the psychiatrist. Teach anyone that asks!

Indices


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Controlling husband, he wants her to do what he considers appropriate no matter what her age. Absolutely classic response to something the wife wants to do. I've seen it in my family and when I worked in retail.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I tell people that if my 52 year old accountant husband can come home and watch SpongeBob Squarepants to relax (We have never had children) I can sit next to him and knit. I don't have to impress anyone by fitting into a stereotype. LOL.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think that people who critize crafters are envious that we
have a hobby we enjoy, no matter what it is. I got the same
talk when I beaded and scrapbooked. I don't critize when he watches wrestling or footbal or ghost programs... It's like
I should spend all my time cleaning, cooking or if I were younger, pregnant...


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


Just goes to show you that the hubby doesn't know much about knitting ... how any people knit in bed? And how would he know anything about an old woman knitting in bed anyway? LOL -- what was he doing in her room? LOL

Okay, now I'm imagining a very young lad being made to sit with a VERY OLD (I'm imagining 102) woman, who had him cornered, (think Hansel and Gretel) and he was made to roll up balls of yarn by the hour! OR he might have beeen 5 or 6 and was made to wear an "UGLY" (in his mind) sweater that someone had knit him and he was ridiculed by his friends/mates ....

Thankfully, I have some 'liberated' male friends who are waiting in line for me to knit them something.


----------



## apricotnun (Jul 2, 2012)

It's not the husband who is the anti knitting in this family, it is the dogs. HOW DARE I USE MY HANDS FOR ANYTHING OTHER THAN STROKING THEM.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the picture. Do you know of anymore? I'd like to put them on a wall where Men frequent. A little education goes a long way.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


He's out of the loop! Hasn't seen the magazines with trendy styles or found out about the knit and bitch groups of all age gals. Poor guy. Not living in this century! Could try to update him but maybe cant teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> Knitting is sexy! It is the latest fad, it is getting more and more popular! Maybe he's just envious of something he doesn't understand.


I'd join the cute dude in this photo's knitting group. He could teach me! Show me how to hold the needles gently! Oh my!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

P.s. I don't mind being an old lady who knits. There's a time for every season , better old than dead.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't know if it is exercising or knitting that bothers the husband. I think it is power and control and probably wouldn't want her to do anything he didn't approve of.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my, is right!



jollypolly said:


> CAS50 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting is sexy! It is the latest fad, it is getting more and more popular! Maybe he's just envious of something he doesn't understand.
> ...


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh, forgot to add. I belong to a knitting group that the ages run from early 20s, sometimes a 9-10 year old and all the way up to me at 73 y.o. We have had a young man a couple of times.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

:-D :roll: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## marilynzone (Aug 22, 2012)

I think that knitting is for all ages. I started knitting when I was a pre-schooler; knitted my first jumper for myself when I was eleven, when my children came along I enjoyed knitting for them too and now I am knitting for grandchildren as well.
Keep knitting and enjoying being creative.
Marilyn, New Zealand.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i suppose grandma has always been depicted this way rocking chair cosy rug and knitting needles.it creates the sence of home and safety. i have never stopped knitting even when it wasn't fashonable. i stopped knitting cloths and started on toys rugs and houshold items. knitting has and will always be, it is the staple of creativity which women will always be, most of us that is.


----------



## pamfm (May 5, 2012)

I don't care who thinks what about it, I just carry on regardless! I have been knitting since the age of 5 and before that, I was pretending I could knit. So I say that I have knitted all my life and there is still plenty more life left in me yet!


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> You knit and walk at the same time? Are you walking on a treadmill? Im not sure I could do that, I tried walking and reading and that got kind of dangerous. Course maybe Im just clumsy! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in an apartment complex and knit while I walk! I pay attention look up alot and make sure it is a small project like socks or dish cloths mostly knit and purl stitches nothing fancy. I know where most of the hazzards are in the sidewalk.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

We need to use our brain to keep it functioning, so why not knit, crochet, read, sing, exercise, work crossword puzzles ...


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

My mom is 87 and said when she was in home ec classes,(about 7th grade) they were taught crochet and knitting. 
I think it's marvelous to see some younguns knitting rather than sitting in front of the tv or video games.


----------



## TrudyNZ (Sep 2, 2012)

Recently when I was on the airplane and crotcheting I had so many people comment I wish I had wool and hooks as I could have held lessons, so many said thet wished they knew how to do it, even some young teenage girls.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The knitting group I belong to here in my area has an average age of about 60. Our oldest member is 91 and I think our youngest in in her 30's. We have sponsored knitting at our local show and the first year we added under 10's, we had a young girl of 8 win our prize. She and her younger sister were taught to knit by their grandmother. The 8 year old knew all the terminology and was knitting beyond her years. I knit whenever I can and often get some comments. Knitting is for all ages and also men can knit as well. Maybe you should tell your husband that Kaffe Fasset and others like him are making a lot of money from their work and then he just might change his attitude towards knitting being only for old ladies.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Here in England many schools are starting up knitting clubs.Yesterday I attended one of the knitting groups I go to and there was an 8 yr old a couple of feet in to a lovely chunky scarf. In October I will be setting up a new daytime knitting group and really hope that in the school holidays children will come. In fact,I am making a point of advertising the group as for all ages and genders!


----------



## aussienan (Apr 18, 2012)

I am Australian & am nearly 65. We had to be able to knit a garment as part of our marks for needlework for our final exams in high school.
I have been teaching my grand daughter for the past couple of years to knit because she asked me to show her, she is now 10. If I am knitting she usually asks can she have a go with her needles & wool. 
Her mother is really pleased that I am passing my craft skills on to her daughter. As she says it would be a shame for the skill to die out.
I belong to a craft group & our ages vary but we all knit. 
It's also more economical to knit as well as enjoyable.
I wouldn't like to have to pay for all the jumpers i have knitted my husband.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Poor fella! it was probably his grandmother sitting up in bed knitting and during the school holidays he had to hold the skein while she wound the wool! 
I remember how tired my arms used to get when I helped my gran prepare the wool for knitting.
Back then wool was only purchased in skeins which were I reckon were close to five or six feet in circumference and they all had to be wound into balls before starting the knitting project!
back then no one came up with those fantastic 'swifts' available from spinning and weaving suppliers where the skeins are placed over the extended arms and as one winds the wool into a ball the swift spins around, thus 'feeding' the wool off the 
'arms' as it is wound into a ball! So much less tedious than having to have a second person willing to hold out their arms so the skein is placed over their hands to make it easier to wind the wool.
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

I think the attitude about knitting being an 'Old Women's Hobby" is not true any more...you have men in Prison that knit and crochet, it is one of the few things they are allowed to do, and the burliest of these men want to be able to make something for their child or spouse and none of these men think it is an old women's hobby, so if your spouse or male friend thinks this an old women's hobby, tell them they don't know what they are missing out on and ignorance is no excuse...so Ladies and Gents out there keep on with what every craft that makes you happy....


----------



## HavachatAnnie (Jul 6, 2012)

I live in Sydney, Australia and we have thousands of women of ALL ages who knit. Even some guys do knitting but not a lot of them do! I'm 60 now and I've been a regular knitter since my Mum taught me when I was about 10 years old. All my three sisters can knit but just one is a regular knitter, like me.

I love knitting and I knit EVERY night after dinner while watching television. Usually I knit scarves for charities and sometimes I knit beanies. I have heaps of yarn and I keep buying more, especially when I see yarn on special.

It's always a good feeling to bag a bargain of yarn! Enjoy!


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

after days of reading posts, and some thinking. it maybe that knitting and crocheting are thought of old ladies pastime may be that most of us learn as young girls but we have other interests as well. Friends, school or helping with younger siblings. Then boys,school, college, jobs, starting our own families. I know that when we were first starting out money was tight at times. Now that out kids our out on their own we have time. I still work full time a lot of overtime at times. Money is once again tight. (hubby only working part time not by choice) but I have more time to knit and crochet.


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

In South Africa we have some coffee shops where one can do some 'communal knitting' while having coffee and chat with friends. Stitches are cast on, and one adds a few rows while chatting, then put the knitting back into the basket and the next person picks it up, adds their etc etc...eventually a blanket is created which is then donated to which ever cause is being sponsored.


----------



## Knitlady999 (Jul 1, 2011)

Communal knitting! Never heard of it before, but it sounds very nice. Does EVERYONE add a row? 
Knitlady999


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Wherever I go my needles and yarn come along with me. It's a great way to pass time waiting. I also knit in the car when my husband is driving. He is perfectly fine with my knitting. He did look a bit faint however when I went to purchase totes to store my stash. He looked at the pile in the shopping cart and squeaked out "well that should last you a good long time". I didn't have the heart to tell him that I wasn't quite sure they would hold all the yarn I already had! Lol.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I think that there is a generation of people that grew up not seeing needlework done and so have no idea of all the pros, and therefore have not been able to pass it on to thier children. Woman went into the work force big time in the 60-90's, during the evenings there was too much to catch up on to get through the next day-no time to sit and learn a forfilling pass time. Now with the more public views of knitting it is becoming 'popular' again. We have a knitting group with people ranging in ages from high 80's to 8 yr old. The children have been coming all summer and love it. They are such a refreshing addition to our group and have learner to knit very well.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jane Erasmus said:


> In South Africa we have some coffee shops where one can do some 'communal knitting' while having coffee and chat with friends. Stitches are cast on, and one adds a few rows while chatting, then put the knitting back into the basket and the next person picks it up, adds their etc etc...eventually a blanket is created which is then donated to which ever cause is being sponsored.


This is such a lovely idea!!! Does this happen in other countries? Love to see Starbucks or Barnes and Noble in the USA do it. I think I'll suggest it.I think I read that ladies on the passenger side of motorcycles knit or crochet as they are driven. Could be any age. Knit onnnnn!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I admire all of you that can knit while doing other things, ie, walking, but, the extent of mine is having the tv on, then I have to really have a pattern that's a no brainer or I screw it up and have to frog. Keep on doing whatever you're doing. You're a great bunch of people.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

There is something wrong when we need to make others feel bad about the things they are doing. My husband watches knitting daily with me, he is facinated by some of the techniques he sees. I think if there is something we enjoy and it relaxes us and does not break any laws, go for it.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Some men who are of that age are afraid to lose the attention of their partners , in other words they dont like the thought of her possible knitting or crocheting that will take time away from him , kind of sad but some men need a lot more attention then others...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

communal knitting was a common thing. my neighbor, who grew up in an Italian town, described to me how all the women would gather in the square with the kids and they would crochet. that is where she learned how to crochet.

my mother would sit outside on the street with all the other women and knit or embroider. can't remember is other women did this but they were all there chatting away as their kids ran down the block. even if the other women did not do handicrafts, it was not an exotic thing.

today, i characterize many reactions to seeing knitting/crochet being done as exotic. some think it too old fashioned, but others think it exotic.

the men who demean their wives are just plain old sexist controlling men who can't stand the idea of 'their' women having something to call their own. by definition when men do it to women with the intent to disempower them it is always called sexism, pure and simple. women can have the same effect because we do not have the power. we need to not make excuses for that behavior. if one does, then they are enabling and the problem becomes theirs.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

My mom always used te backs of chairs because our arms got tired and we made a mess of her yarn. We were only used in an emergency (no chair back). I still use the back of a chair or 2.


woodart said:


> Poor fella! it was probably his grandmother sitting up in bed knitting and during the school holidays he had to hold the skein while she wound the wool!
> I remember how tired my arms used to get when I helped my gran prepare the wool for knitting.
> Back then wool was only purchased in skeins which were I reckon were close to five or six feet in circumference and they all had to be wound into balls before starting the knitting project!
> back then no one came up with those fantastic 'swifts' available from spinning and weaving suppliers where the skeins are placed over the extended arms and as one winds the wool into a ball the swift spins around, thus 'feeding' the wool off the
> ...


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

I've seen examples of knitting and other crafting done by younger women recently, but it's not been everyday garments but more arty, unique, pieces. Most of the knitters I know personally though are around my own age, late fifties. I'm in the UK.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Jane Erasmus said:


> In South Africa we have some coffee shops where one can do some 'communal knitting' while having coffee and chat with friends. Stitches are cast on, and one adds a few rows while chatting, then put the knitting back into the basket and the next person picks it up, adds their etc etc...eventually a blanket is created which is then donated to which ever cause is being sponsored.


Jane, we have a similar thing here for when you go for a mammogram, there is a basket of squares, where people knit a few rows (at the Royal North Shore Hospital), and the squares are then sewn together and given to charity.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it depends on where you come from to some extent, and also what age. It's more popular in cooler northern climates, especially Scandinavian, for obvious reasons. Of the several countries I've lived in, people in the US seem more concerned about appearance in what they do. I grew up in Ireland and you were weird if you didn't knit, but I think that's changed. It is also be a "yuppie" thing in some places. Whatever, he's just an old-fashioned wind bag. He probably doesn't have a shed either....men with sheds understand about knitting!


----------



## Jane Dow (Jul 14, 2012)

I found the same at the Cancer Center in Buffalo, NY when I was visiting my daughter (now all cured!) ..... there was a basket of squares in the waiting room and everyone was invited to add their own knit expertise...... it was fun to see how many unusual new designs, etc that people had added.....and gave one something else to think about beside illness of family...


----------



## Jane Erasmus (Jul 11, 2012)

Knitlady999 said:


> Communal knitting! Never heard of it before, but it sounds very nice. Does EVERYONE add a row?
> Knitlady999


What usually happens is that a group of ladies (never seen any men) all pick up some knitting...knit, chat, drink coffee and do as much as they like. The coffee shop owner makes sure to add on new balls of wool as needed and keeps an eye on the blankets, then casts off when one is completed, casts on the new stitches and the next blanket is ready to be knitted


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

What about Sarah Lund's sweater? http://www.sarahlundsweater.com/# I read somewhere that there's even knit alongs for it! I hope they make another series soon. The American version wasn't as compelling.


domsmum said:


> I've seen examples of knitting and other crafting done by younger women recently, but it's not been everyday garments but more arty, unique, pieces. Most of the knitters I know personally though are around my own age, late fifties. I'm in the UK.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Well I don't consider myself *OLD* what is age!!! Anyway I am a New Zealander hence my nick name Kiwi,a name us New Zealander's call ourselves...KIWI'S. Anyway I have knitted since I was about 7years old,I knitted for all my children, and now I am knitting for my Grandchildren. I am envied for my knitting projects, why the heck would it be OLD FASHIONED to knit.Yes I am a down to earth kiwi,where many of us Kiwi's knit,afterall isn't the best wool in the whole World come from New Zealand. I am married to an American, and at present we are living in Kentucky, but next year we are planning on moving back to New Zealand if all goes to plan. Don't ever be ashamed that you knit,it is a wonderful way to relax,forever I will be a knitter,and I am so very glad and happy that my Mum taught me to knit, for me it is like meditating, and to see the finished product being worn gives me so much pride,my American husband adores his lovely sweaters and scarves I have knitted him,and he wears them with great pride, at the moment I am knitting a lovely Chevron pattern blanket for my new Granddaughter,due in October, so ladies, enjoy your knitting, and teach your daughter and your grandaughters how to knit, it is a wonderful creative Hobby. Kind Regards and happy Knitting, Kiwi Jacqui x


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Well I don't consider myself *OLD* what is age!!! Anyway I am a New Zealander hence my nick name Kiwi,a name us New Zealander's call ourselves...KIWI'S. Anyway I have knitted since I was about 7years old,I knitted for all my children, and now I am knitting for my Grandchildren. I am envied for my knitting projects, why the heck would it be OLD FASHIONED to knit.Yes I am a down to earth kiwi,where many of us Kiwi's knit,afterall isn't the best wool in the whole World come from New Zealand. I am married to an American, and at present we are living in Kentucky, but next year we are planning on moving back to New Zealand if all goes to plan. Don't ever be ashamed that you knit,it is a wonderful way to relax,forever I will be a knitter,and I am so very glad and happy that my Mum taught me to knit, for me it is like meditating, and to see the finished product being worn gives me so much pride,my American husband adores his lovely sweaters and scarves I have knitted him,and he wears them with great pride, at the moment I am knitting a lovely Chevron pattern blanket for my new Granddaughter,due in October, so ladies, enjoy your knitting, and teach your daughter and your grandaughters how to knit, it is a wonderful creative Hobby. Kind Regards and happy Knitting, Kiwi Jacqui x


Incidentally, to those who remember 'The Bill Cosby Show' and remember the beautiful hand knitted sweaters he wore in those shows, did you know they were all Hand knitted in New Zealand, how about that <3


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Kiwi_knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Well I don't consider myself *OLD* what is age!!! Anyway I am a New Zealander hence my nick name Kiwi,a name us New Zealander's call ourselves...KIWI'S. Anyway I have knitted since I was about 7years old,I knitted for all my children, and now I am knitting for my Grandchildren. I am envied for my knitting projects, why the heck would it be OLD FASHIONED to knit.Yes I am a down to earth kiwi,where many of us Kiwi's knit,afterall isn't the best wool in the whole World come from New Zealand. I am married to an American, and at present we are living in Kentucky, but next year we are planning on moving back to New Zealand if all goes to plan. Don't ever be ashamed that you knit,it is a wonderful way to relax,forever I will be a knitter,and I am so very glad and happy that my Mum taught me to knit, for me it is like meditating, and to see the finished product being worn gives me so much pride,my American husband adores his lovely sweaters and scarves I have knitted him,and he wears them with great pride, at the moment I am knitting a lovely Chevron pattern blanket for my new Granddaughter,due in October, so ladies, enjoy your knitting, and teach your daughter and your grandaughters how to knit, it is a wonderful creative Hobby. Kind Regards and happy Knitting, Kiwi Jacqui x
> ...


Spot on Kiwi - from across the ditch...AGREE


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Jane Erasmus said:
> 
> 
> > In South Africa we have some coffee shops where one can do some 'communal knitting' while having coffee and chat with friends. Stitches are cast on, and one adds a few rows while chatting, then put the knitting back into the basket and the next person picks it up, adds their etc etc...eventually a blanket is created which is then donated to which ever cause is being sponsored.
> ...


That is really a neat idea--I haven't seen anything like that here in the midwest US--guess we need to start.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I can't speak for everyone here in Canada, but I have been knitting since I was 24 (now 66) as well as dear friends of mine - the wife since she was a child, husband for the past 10 years. We knit every day. Another friend has also knit since she was in school 40+ years ago and her daughter, in her early 40's has been knitting since a child. If our two most popular local knitting shops are any gauge, there are alot of knitters/crocheters in the Greater Toronto Area. There are also several other knitting shops that seem to be doing a good business as well. Interestingly enough, I have 3 daughters and not one of them knits. Their attitude "why would we learn when you can knit it for us". Well, I have been knitting for other people for many years but I have made a decision that in 2013, I'm going to knit for myself!!! Yes, that is a resolution and I'm going to stick to it! Oh rats, I have a brand new granddaughter arriving in January.....well, maybe I can get all her knitting done before Dec. 31st and keep my word to myself after all!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

quilting was the communal thing when I was small. I can remember quilting. I'm sure my stitches were big, but isn't it wonderful to remember those times?


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

A Norwegian friend of mine who teaches knitting knits in a local Panera Bread cafe 2 Thursdays a month here in Georgia. There's usually a few people knitting with her....and we like the coffee!


Ask4j said:


> bettyirene said:
> 
> 
> > Jane Erasmus said:
> ...


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sure you can get enough for her first year done before the end of Dec and knit for yourself for the whole year! Good luck!


Caroline19 said:


> Well, I can't speak for everyone here in Canada, but I have been knitting since I was 24 (now 66) as well as dear friends of mine - the wife since she was a child, husband for the past 10 years. We knit every day. Another friend has also knit since she was in school 40+ years ago and her daughter, in her early 40's has been knitting since a child. If our two most popular local knitting shops are any gauge, there are alot of knitters/crocheters in the Greater Toronto Area. There are also several other knitting shops that seem to be doing a good business as well. Interestingly enough, I have 3 daughters and not one of them knits. Their attitude "why would we learn when you can knit it for us". Well, I have been knitting for other people for many years but I have made a decision that in 2013, I'm going to knit for myself!!! Yes, that is a resolution and I'm going to stick to it! Oh rats, I have a brand new granddaughter arriving in January.....well, maybe I can get all her knitting done before Dec. 31st and keep my word to myself after all!! Wish me luck!!


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Don't know where you got the idea from that here in Aussie it is classed as a Seniors thing! There are knitting groups all over - a lot from younger ones - I have never had anyone consider it to me that it is for oldies.- and I mix with young and old.


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

I bet there is some interesting tension on those mammogram squares!!

Indices


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

It is so sad that there are women who have to ask permission from their husband to learn something new like knitting. I wonder if he asks her if he can learn a new hobby? His comment to her made my hair stand up. How rude of him.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> A Norwegian friend of mine who teaches knitting knits in a local Panera Bread cafe 2 Thursdays a month here in Georgia. There's usually a few people knitting with her....and we like the coffee!
> 
> It's interesting that there are Norske knitters in Georgia! I have tried, but not worked at it, setting up a knitting group in a local coffee house--it just seems to be a natural place to knit and converse. I guess it takes a fireplace with snow outside the window to complete the picture--but in Georgia? I guess it just proves that Norwegians are everywhere, I should know--I R 1.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

knitterbee said:


> I'm sure you can get enough for her first year done before the end of Dec and knit for yourself for the whole year! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Caroline19 said:
> ...


Thank you knitterbee. Actually I am very fortunate that my daughter is having her second daughter so many of the things I knit for her first child - my namesake Everleigh Caroline - will be worn by her second daughter. However, this new little gem must have her own coming home outfit and blanket so I will get busy doing that before the year is out!! Then I can make some of the things I had planned for myself.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Those people who think knitting is just for old folks don't know what they're missing. Of course, lots of younger folks don't have time or can't sit still long enough to do a calm and quiet knit. Maybe that's why it's so popular with those of us who are retired. We knit because now we can!


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

Your comment about a younger group of knitters reminded me of a chat I had with a young lass working in a coffee shop in between her university lecvtures. She said a group of them met in a local hotel bar and sat in the corner with their knitting as they sipped away at a glass of ale or wine.
(One wonders how many stitches they slipped!)
She said that they had quite a few folk drop by their table to chat about their projects - no doubt also propositioning them for a handknitted sweater!!
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

Just came across this thread this a.m. (it's 2:30a.m. CA time), anyway very sad and interesting how a lot of men think knitting is an old person's hobby.

I feel very fortunate my husband actually is IMPRESSED and ADMIRES my knitting, crocheting, and weaving abilities...he's made comments (in a joking way) how I've gone back to my "roots" (I have Native American Indian in me). He also realizes the purpose of the crafts in my life and appreciates the few items I have made and told me how useful they are! I started knitting when I was 13 y/o, but didn't get back into the crafts until I was in my early 30's and have been "off and on" with them through the last 20 years. To this day he still shows much appreciation when I pull out my yarn and needles!  and for this I am very thankful  :thumbup: Also when I have taken my crochet or knitting with me I always get people actually SMILING at me and one lady even stopped to watch me crochet an afghan, I don't see many people pull out their projects here in Northern California, which is really sad. I am only too happy to take my little projects with me, sometimes I feel like one of the last of a "dying breed", at least around here!



Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


----------



## RIO (Mar 4, 2011)

It seems the younger generations can/will only sit still and use their hands to do TEXTING on their phones :thumbdown: ;-) :!: :-(



bonbf3 said:


> Those people who think knitting is just for old folks don't know what they're missing. Of course, lots of younger folks don't have time or can't sit still long enough to do a calm and quiet knit. Maybe that's why it's so popular with those of us who are retired. We knit because now we can!


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Just seen this and haven't got time to read all 17 pages but want to say that I live in the UK. I'vr knitted on and off since I was four years old and I'm now a week short of 64. I've also done embroidery and samplers. I have friends who knit and have done for years. several of my children's friends and their children have asked me to teach them to knit. In spite of that it is probably still thought of as an 'old lady's pastime'. I remember saying that I was going to be an old lady with cats and knitting in a rocking chair. Now where shall I put that rocking chair...

luv Lynda, a knitter and proud of it.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Jenny E said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.
> ...


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

How can you knit when you are on the computer?

Indices


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I do not know how it is now but knitting was taught in schools when I attended in Scotland.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Jane Erasmus said:
> 
> 
> > In South Africa we have some coffee shops where one can do some 'communal knitting' while having coffee and chat with friends. Stitches are cast on, and one adds a few rows while chatting, then put the knitting back into the basket and the next person picks it up, adds their etc etc...eventually a blanket is created which is then donated to which ever cause is being sponsored.
> ...


What a great idea!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh My!! I am only 52, and I knit and crochet to relax. And I do it for the love of the art and gifts, it saves me a lot of money around the holidays.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Grannybelle said:


> Knitting is creative and beautiful - if knitters were referred to as " fibre artists" or some such we would no doubt be honored as other artists are. The history of knitting - and the sheer pleasure that knitted garments have brought both knitters and those who receive them is a very special part off our crafting heritage - come on knitters - purl on!!!!


Now that is a great idea - fibre artists. I just don't understand how the world can get so excited and admiring over the beauty created in quilting (which I also admire)and look down their noses at knitting as an "old lady's pasttime". Both originated out of need and progressed by women's imaginations and creativity to produce beauty. Most of my social circle comes from my church and I've only met one woman who knits but I think it was long ago. I'd like to try to start a group in my community but have no idea how or where to start. Can anyone give me any ideas?


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Post a note at your church and community center.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have an LYS? I found a group called Fabulous Fibers that meets at the Barnes & Noble Cafe on Wed. evenings. They had a small flyer at the check out in the LYS. You might either find one or can put up a notice to start one.


Norma's Child said:


> Grannybelle said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting is creative and beautiful - if knitters were referred to as " fibre artists" or some such we would no doubt be honored as other artists are. The history of knitting - and the sheer pleasure that knitted garments have brought both knitters and those who receive them is a very special part off our crafting heritage - come on knitters - purl on!!!!
> ...


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

you said she WANTS to start learning agian,so did she knit before, i'd buy her knitting neddles and yarn, and a very simple patteren and gift it to her,hes a snob and a controll freak,and hes showing his he-man image,and we have men on here, lots of men do hand crafts ,actualy it was a mans craft first, women made it an art and i learned at the OLD age of 16


----------



## pcsc172 (Apr 24, 2011)

My Grandad couldn't knit a stitch but show him a pattern you were having a problem with and he could tell at a glance if it was you or the pattern at fault. He was so determined I was taught to knit that my 4th birthday present from him was a little basket which held child size needles and about 6 small balls of yarn.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Jane Erasmus said:


> In South Africa we have some coffee shops where one can do some 'communal knitting' while having coffee and chat with friends. Stitches are cast on, and one adds a few rows while chatting, then put the knitting back into the basket and the next person picks it up, adds their etc etc...eventually a blanket is created which is then donated to which ever cause is being sponsored.


Our knitting group has done something similar. We called it a friendship rug. Anyone who wanted to add a few rows was able to do so. It was very interesting to see the colours and designs people came up with. Our rug was a circular rug, and when it was finished we gave it to a charity to raffle. Haven't done one of those for some time.


----------



## woodart (Jul 1, 2011)

One only has to browse through the magazine stands in newsagency/bookshops to see that knitting is definitely not a die-ing artform. The number of different pattern books promoting new yarns, colours, and stylish patterns is enough to tempt any craft-minded person to jump in there and start creating!
One bookstore in a suburb of Adelaide, Sth Australia, set up a saturday morning knit-in which is very popular - as is their collection of fibre art books.
Cheers
Ainslie.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"Men Are From Mars" A place that has no liquid water, no trees, no grass, no animals---little wonder they have such an infinity for inanimate things that they have to bang, rip, or control over living things.
They are also prone to foot-in-mouth diseases.
On the other hand, they can have many endearing qualities. For many of them, understanding knitting is not one of them.
Sigh....


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

zebbie said:


> Don't know where you got the idea from that here in Aussie it is classed as a Seniors thing! There are knitting groups all over - a lot from younger ones - I have never had anyone consider it to me that it is for oldies.- and I mix with young and old.


Same as in New Zealand Aussie..is a load of crock someones husband not liking his wife to knit incase he misses out..hehe us Kiwi's and you Aussie's certainly would not tolerate that hahahahaha, thinks we would tell in no uncertain words..I remember as a teenager going to the local Bughouse(pictures) with my girlfriend,and I would sometimes take my knitting..what!!! No I would certainly not tolerate some guy telling me I couldn't knit!!!!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey how sweet of grandpa!!!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

I think that's a "man" thing....I've knitted since I was 5 yrs old when my mother and grandmother taught me....I've found that quite a few of the younger generation are now taking up knitting, crocheting and sewing....I've had a couple of young girls (7yrs & 8yrs) as if I could teach them how to crochet...unfortunately I crochet and hold the hook the way I would if I were knitting. My Mum tried with all her might to get me to do it the right way...but i just can't get the hang of it....

Barbara12


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Thats ok! Teach them your way!!! I am gonna teach my 80 something year old aunt how to knit continental.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> An older woman in our knitting group tells of her husband's dislike of her knitting. He used to get very angry when she would be knitting right in the same room with him; she was paying too much attention to the knitting and not enough to him! He died after a long illness (15 yrs.), during which she worked, cared for him hand and foot, and knitted when she could. Now, she attends knitting meetings and spends much of every day knitting.
> 
> My husband might prefer I not spend so much time knitting (or on KP!), but knitting has seniority over him in my life.
> 
> I began knitting in public at age 8. I just ignored/ignore the ignoramuses' quips and derogatory remarks. It does no good to answer back. The kids that seem interested in learning, I hand them the needles and let them try it; I can always rip out and re-knit, and the kid might become infected with a desire to play with yarn!


Hi Jessica-Jean
I am with you!!..I never asked my first husband of 28 years,when and if I could knit...and my husband now 25 years....
I knit for "MY" pleasure and sanity. My motto is "after me you come first".
I am a caregiver for my DH now, and when he calls me..he asks if I am counting first.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually, I've never met anyone who thought knitting was strange. Most people I know have tried it or know someone who knits. Most people seem to know it's done for fun, for fashion, and/or for profit! I've never seen anyone belittle it. Thank goodness!


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

Tell the old boy to learn to live with it and get a life!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

You go girl!! zuppie!!!


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

At one of my LYS the brother of the owner comes in and knits. Since their mother had owned the LYS she taught all of her children to knit.... very fortunate I'd say.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Barbara, There is no right or wrong way to hold knitting needles or crochet hooks, it is how you feel comfortable. I tried Tunisian crochet at the Sydney Craft Show and the lady told me how to hold the needle, but it was uncomfortable and held it my own way. I still learnt to do tunisian crochet despite the way I held my hook.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

nitnurse said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.
> ...


I know what you are saying, and tend to agree in most cases; however, I taught my 18 year old granddaughter to knit one night at a birthday party (I was knitting, as ever  and she posted on her Facebook page: "Most girls my age would be out getting drunk and partying on a Saturday night - me? I learnt to knit!" so I think there is still hope, LOL!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sandyr1946 said:


> nitnurse said:
> 
> 
> > mavisb said:
> ...


 :wink: 

Great granddaughter!!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

Men don't seem to think much when they put on a sweater to keep the cold out. So who do you think knitted that sweater? My DH appreciates it when I am doing something and not just sitting there watching the Teli. I have knitted him some neck warmers, etc and he appreciates me just being there. I guess some macho-men think knitting is for oldsters, I believe knitting is for those that appreciate the arts, the ability to relax from a hard day, and or just socialize without having to have some boooze to keep the conversation going. OMG!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

My husband doesn't seem to take an interest in my knitting. He's probably happy that I'm making blankets for the grandchildren.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

mavisb said:


> A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.


When my hubby is on the computer and that can be a few hours if he has research to do or playing his game, he likes me to sit on my chair and knit beside him or go on my computer in the same room and check the KP site. We do everything together and he encourages me to knit as he knows how much I love it. For this I am a happy woman. LOL


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> mavisb said:
> 
> 
> > A view from Aussie. I am English but live in Australia. Here in Australia it is classed as an Old Womans thing. I just reply and tell them what happened at the Royal "Easter Show which was I was on the Knitters Guild Stall and I had several children stop and watch me knitting a beret with cables and proudly told me that there were knitting, one pair of children were 5 and the other one ws 9. Several people also told me it was a dying art and I said no it is coming alive with young children up to older citizens. They soon went away. My husband asks me where my knitting is if I am on the computer, I think he misses me sitting knitting.
> ...


That's so nice.


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

Most KPers have knitted all their lives. At one stage we must have been 'young knitters' and just matured into 'older knitters'. What the hell just enjoy!

Indices


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> An older woman in our knitting group tells of her husband's dislike of her knitting. He used to get very angry when she would be knitting right in the same room with him; she was paying too much attention to the knitting and not enough to him! He died after a long illness (15 yrs.), during which she worked, cared for him hand and foot, and knitted when she could. Now, she attends knitting meetings and spends much of every day knitting.
> 
> My husband might prefer I not spend so much time knitting (or on KP!), but knitting has seniority over him in my life.
> 
> I began knitting in public at age 8. I just ignored/ignore the ignoramuses' quips and derogatory remarks. It does no good to answer back. The kids that seem interested in learning, I hand them the needles and let them try it; I can always rip out and re-knit, and the kid might become infected with a desire to play with yarn!


Have you tried PBS? All the Knitting Daily programs are on there in my area (Central Texas) on Sunday afternoons. It will come on again during the week sometimes. Good luck. I have to tell you, I REALLY enjoy those shows!! Go to knittingdaily.com/tv and you can see some of their demos, not whole programs but it's really nice.


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

There are some poor souls who simply haven't run across the fact that knitting is hot (and a magnificent obsession, I might add). If someone were to make an "old lady" comment to me, I would say, "Yeah, I'm an old lady now, but why did I start at age 16, well over 50 years ago?"


----------



## numbat (May 20, 2011)

I knit/crochet/Tunisian crochet almost every time I sit down, anywhere. My family, friends and anywhere I'm a regular are used to seeing me with craft in hand. I find people (especially children) are usually curious to know what I'm making, and like to use that to start a conversation. I'm now 50, and have been knitting etc in public for about 20 years or so. No-one has ever been rude enough to give any indication that they think it's an old lady thing to do, and I certainly don't feel old. I rarely see others of any age or gender knitting in public, though. Most older ladies I've met say they used to knit a lot when younger, but can't be bothered any more, so they clearly don't think it's an old ladies' passtime!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been knitting since I was 15!!


----------



## myroxi (Sep 9, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was 4 years old and I am now 57.
I have never received any negative comments or "funny' looks. 
I don't think it is taught in schools any more here in Australia where as in my school day it was a compulsory thing. In primary school were were taught to sew and knit and the boys were taught woodwork and "handyman' skills. In high school, cooking and sewing were compulsory subjects during the first year, then you could continue on with these if you chose. I chose to, and learned some very valuable sewing techniques and knitting was also a compulsory composite of this course. 
It may be more dependent now a days for the older generations to pass this valuable skill on to the younger ones. If you are lucky enough to have a Mum or Nanna who can teach you, then you have a head start on someone who does not have a family member who has the skill. 
On a slightly different "take", though....if knitting is supposedly linked to an older generation thing..what about computer use? Is that supposed to be a younger generation's "thing? In my local area we have a "Cyber Seekers" club that is full of more mature aged people. A lot of the local retirement villages in my area have similar groups. The technology associated with computers etc is often seen as a young persons domain...but we are all using computers. :wink: 
I don't think any craft or skill is really confined to a certain age group. Any person of any age can always learn something new, and if you are genuinely interested in that particular craft then you will become quite adept at it. 
After all.."attitude" is all in the mind.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

myroxi said:


> I have been knitting since I was 4 years old and I am now 57.
> I have never received any negative comments or "funny' looks.
> I don't think it is taught in schools any more here in Australia where as in my school day it was a compulsory thing. In primary school were were taught to sew and knit and the boys were taught woodwork and "handyman' skills. In high school, cooking and sewing were compulsory subjects during the first year, then you could continue on with these if you chose. I chose to, and learned some very valuable sewing techniques and knitting was also a compulsory composite of this course.
> It may be more dependent now a days for the older generations to pass this valuable skill on to the younger ones. If you are lucky enough to have a Mum or Nanna who can teach you, then you have a head start on someone who does not have a family member who has the skill.
> ...


I totally agree with you. A good attitude, and the willingness. I enjoyed your comments. Thank You


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


I would tell him what to do..in NO uncertain terms lol...I definitely would never be controlled like that..that is ridiculous, and he would NOT last long with any lady from downunder,we would soon sort him out lol!!!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Some men are the pits. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Iagree Kiwiannie...and I am another Kiwi here..yes i would tell him to go take a hike lol hahahha :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

A "feel good" experience:
A lady who used to ride the commuter bus with us got on yesterday after a long hiatus. When her daughter was in Middle and High School, they rode in with us. Her DD is about finished college, now. The bus was getting crowded, so I moved my bags to the floor so she could sit. 
"I see you're still knitting. What are you making now, another blankie?" she asked. "A. [her DD] learned to crochet a couple of years ago." I remember we took up a collection to help buy books and collected over $500 when A. won her scholarship. And now she CROCHETS! It made my day.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Pity she didn't know what a jerk he was BEFORE she married him!
That jerk couldn't be married to me! I'd probably break a chair over his head just to shut his stupid mouth.
BTW:
The Big Guy doesn't mind when I knit. In fact, he appreciates it when I square up to click my ndls. It keeps me out of his hair and thinking up projects for HIM to do! Ha ha ha ha ha!


Plague said:


> My friend and her husband came by today. She is just now starting to exercise and I understand how important that is to her husband. However, when she admired my bits of knitting and expressed a desire to start learning again her husband said "well, when you get old and are bed-ridden it will be a good idea." We are all 63 years of age.
> Is it the world's thought that knitting is only for old women? Is knitting not an admired art? Men doing woodcraft is admired... but that is sexist.
> sigh


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

i had to chuckle when i read this since i am now 52 and have been knitting since I was 8! does that mean i was an old soul as a child? absolutely not. it means it was one of the only things my mother could get me to sit still for besides reading a book. she later added needlepoint and embroidery to my skillset, but I havent done much of that in a while. the only thing i do besides knitting now is counted cross stitch versions of quilts and Native American miniature rugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> You knit and walk at the same time? Are you walking on a treadmill? Im not sure I could do that, I tried walking and reading and that got kind of dangerous. Course maybe Im just clumsy! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you need to keep looking at your book, and don't have to keep your eyes on knitting all the time. I have very simple stuff that needs little watching (well except the toe and heel). I get a lot of plain ss socks knitted while walking and out.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh, well.
There are people who won't appreciate handknitted items.
And there are those who will not understand the beauty of hand-crafted woodwork too.
You can't expect all people to have good taste.
There will always be those with the "clean line" (like someone has washed it, eah), the "rustic look", the "contemporary" and the "industrial" in their homes.

But most people, at least here, would love a real fire in a real stone fireplace, while despiting the all so modern pictures of fires or gas-fires, and would love an antique wooden chest and not the impersonal metal drawers with 90 degree angles... and love and treasure a handknitted garment, while maybe ware, but have no passion for the mass-produced ones.


----------



## merren (Apr 7, 2011)

I have found that knitting Isn,t as popular in Canada as it seems to be in the British Isles . don"t know why but it does seem to be a dying art.i am I my sixties and have been knitting for many years and will continue to do so as long as I can


Merren


----------



## JulietteJ67 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

